# Vintage road bike thread!!



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I want to hear the piss and moan and piss and moan..


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

What did that bike do to you that you felt it necessary to subject it to that saddle?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> What did that bike do to you that you felt it necessary to subject it to that saddle?


hahaha... it's not mine. unfortunately.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Man, and I thought Stan was the pot stirrer.....

I'll play, some Illuminaughty has to be getting itchy somewhere


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*vintage road threads*

Here are a few to link them together.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=618976&highlight=road

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341051&highlight=chris++chance

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=63717

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=41623&highlight=dave+tesch


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

If you are going to stir the pot, "Stir the Pot":










Couldn't leave tha pic in VRC. I tried. I will stick with the Campy rear der. theme though.....


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The JP Weigles posted in the other thread shyt all over the bikes posted thus far.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

aaaahh... the lugged (753?) look. it's a grail bike. gold standard grail bike.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Pop quiz: What name were Look Carbon frames, first imported into the US under?

I have one hanging on the ceiling here, if anyone gets it right, I'll be forced to post pics


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tvt?*



MendonCycleSmith said:


> Pop quiz: What name were Look Carbon frames, first imported into the US under?
> 
> I have one hanging on the ceiling here, if anyone gets it right, I'll be forced to post pics


TVT?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

My very first bike resto. Wish I had a before pic, it was a complete mess.

Almost killed myself polishing the chainring 










Steve


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*sweet...*

love that blue Serotta :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DA10, well done


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Pop quiz: What name were Look Carbon frames, first imported into the US under?
> 
> I have one hanging on the ceiling here, if anyone gets it right, I'll be forced to post pics


Giant?

Here's an oddity:


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Didn't you have a Rossin Ghibli, Bushpig? (would love to see a pic if you still have it)


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Try not to cringe. 

Late 80s Bianchi Super Leggera, renamed the Jiffy Squid as one of my bar bikes. Italian made frame. Weird mix of road and mtn parts. Nate has the brakes now, MCS has the seatpost.

I figure the mtn bike parts help tie this thread into a mtn bike forum


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shogun700 said:


> Giant?
> 
> Here's an oddity:


lugged steel forks are so hot! this one can stomp over me anytime.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Pop quiz: What name were Look Carbon frames, first imported into the US under?
> 
> I have one hanging on the ceiling here, if anyone gets it right, I'll be forced to post pics


LeMond?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Timmy got close enough. TVT built them, but for the first year or so, they came in as Eclipse.

I'll spare ya'll the full pic, it's pretty non VRC, and hey, it's a consignment bike, I don't dust 'em, alright?  

Also, some more DA 10 for Hollister....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd like some of that for my Nagasawa!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I'd like some of that for my Nagasawa!


 Nagasawa.
dayumm..

the ultimate fixie.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Whoa.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those DA 10 chainrings are awesome......the hairy chain, not so much!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I'd like some of that for my Nagasawa!


Nice rig!

Mind sharing where you bought that? I ask since a good pal of mine had one, and sold it.

Can't imagine there's too many around.....


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

2 old Bianchi's


----------



## ewbee (Feb 22, 2009)

*Ritchey Swiss Cross on CL*

spam


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW, ugly bikes above. No knobs in the lot....


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Slim Chance:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ugh. This is not the thread to throw in CL bikes for sale. Geez.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Colnago Arabesque



















and Master


----------



## magallon956 (Sep 9, 2010)

HHHmmm... so how old does a bike have to be, to be "vintage"? Am I vintage? LOL... Maybe I'll post up some photos of my Capri I got when I was in 9th grade back in my 1989/1990 school year.

I have always kept her indoors, she is 100% stock down to the tires and tubes. Still looks like new. I'll post her up later today for everyone to see.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

proto2000 said:


> WOW, ugly bikes above. No knobs in the lot....


Oh come on, mine at least had mtn bike parts on it. And those aren't slicks on mine either.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've got a few old road bikes I could throw in here. My Merckx is the one I wanted ever since seeing Team Motorola on a cereal box when I was in high school.
It now has a proper pantographed Merckx stem on it- that I got from Gord Fraser. And it's all 8-speed DA. Love this bike.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

That Merckxx is gorgeous. I'm still kicking myself for passing up the chance to buy one of the team bikes used for the Paris-Roubaix, back when Motorola was clearing out their team equipment at a race in Downer's Grove, IL.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice rig!
> 
> Mind sharing where you bought that? I ask since a good pal of mine had one, and sold it.
> 
> Can't imagine there's too many around.....


I bought it from a grad student on the Lower East Side. There are more than you'd think.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

nice bikes boys, I saw this 1984 Gios w/Super Record on the bike path yesterday


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep. Nagasawa's are a class act, but not particularly rare, especially in sizes like that.

Here's my Merckx (now sold on). Hopefully I can add the Chance to this thread soon....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*I've said it once.....*

And I'll say it again. Your bikes are the trump card every time.



ShamusWave said:


> Colnago Arabesque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> .the hairy chain, not so much!


Hey, I warned you didn't I?

Besides, maybe some folks like them some hairy chain now and then..... 

Shamus, that Arabesque is gorgeous, one of my top old school roadie lusts. If it were black, I'd be heading to your house right now! :thumbsup:


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

*Columbine Touring*

Most of the parts are vintage MTB, including WTB hubs.


----------



## Richard Roma (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is my 1996 Slim Chance with more modern components.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

The Chance's and Colnago's.... daaaaamn.


-Schmitty-


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have a thing about lugged Gios. white italian bikes... hmmm.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

*Chicane*

How about a little Ritchey?
1998-1999. Campy 11sp.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*Some Custom American Road Vintage*

Wager not many remember this builder.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice. Great C Record track pedals too! I had a Merz from about the same period and Jim also used the rounded ends for the stays and forks. I personally don't get it, as I prefer scalloping.


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

bushpig said:


> Great C Record track pedals too!


Components were a bit hodgepodge as I was just a poh punk at the time.


----------



## magallon956 (Sep 9, 2010)

*My 1989 or 1990 Raleigh Capri 12 Speed*

I finaly got around to pulling out my 1989 or possibly a 1990 (don't recall exact year i bought it) Raleigh Capri, I got this my Freshman year of High school. It is 100% stock down to the tubes and Golden Boy Tires. Let me know what you think.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i love old road bikes there just fun to ride


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

Here is another one. This was made by Chris Chance for the owner of the "Bicycle Exchange" shop in Cambridge, MA when they celebrated the 50th anniversary of the shop in 1984. The headbagde, signature and anniversary logo are sterling silver. As far as I know it was never ridden and is in new condition. The shop still exists, but has new owners since 1998.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I've said it before, but man, that bike is so fantastic! 
And a hard act to follow--especially being so nicely shot--but I'll add in here my latest pick up: 
3Rensho Super Record Export Aero in metallic rose. 
Just iPhone shots for now, but once I get a few more things settled I'll take some proper shots with an SLR. The ride is very nice


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I remember a year or so ago a thread about the origins of the New England segmented fork, and how Ted Wojcik pretty much came up with the design and it was copped by Merlin and Fat, but if you look at the crown on that CC Pista, you can clearly see and earlier example of the design.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

IF52 said:


> if you look at the crown on that CC Pista, you can clearly see and earlier example of the design.


This one too, also from New England as it were.....


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

That is dead sexy .


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> This one too, also from New England as it were.....


Ah, that was the other one I was trying to think of. That's the Weigle you posted a week or so ago, right?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*I'll add to the 3Rensho-ness...*

An 84 SRA that was my main ride for 20 years, just got temporarily retired.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

damn Elevation, that's clean! love it. 
really early 80's? or late 70s? 
very very nice


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

The Presto?

The Gazelle oldy is early 60s
The Gazelle Stayer is 1981
The Presto is 1978


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Elevation12 said:


> The Presto?
> 
> The Gazelle oldy is early 60s
> The Gazelle Stayer is 1981
> The Presto is 1978


yes, was referring to the PRESTO....they are all really nice though.
The gum hoods look just right.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Here is my 1985 Trek 620 touring bike that I saved from the dump:










Here is my 1984 Bianchi Alloro with Shimano 600 STI, Bontrager Race Lite wheels, Easton carbon bars, etc. This is the bike I ride the most:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hope Frank doesn't mind me posting this one, but it's too cool not to add to this thread:










Steve


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Hope Frank doesn't mind me posting this one, but it's too cool not to add to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a frank the welder roady  :eekster:


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

insanitylevel9 said:


> is that a frank the welder roady  :eekster:


Ya, 
it's mine. I think I have only built a few road bikes. It's fron '92 or so.I am building a couple of Columbus Zona bikes right now but I bet the lifetime total is less than twentyroad frames. That bike was made with a special prototype tube kit made for a single event. It's stupid-light and I went further by sanding and polishing all the tubes before welding. I also did some nice detail work on the drops but it started cracking about ten years ago. I still ride it a bit because it fits me so perfect. The fork is a Dave Tesch and the stem is Ibis. It's a mix of 600, DA and a sprinkling of Campy.

You folks have some amazing cycles. Thanks for posting.

I have a few classics myself, mostly just fun stuff. 
1898 EH Corson
1899 Defiance
1930 Raleigh Golden arrow
'47 Rudge gents roadster
51 Raleigh sports
'65 Carlton Corsair
65 Rudge De Luxe
70's Dawes Galaxy
'74 Raleigh Professional
78 Raleigh Comp GS
76 Schwinn Voyageur
84 Fuji team

this is a pic of the drop from my failing camera


IMG_3676 by frankthewelder, on Flickr


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

verticult said:


> Ya,
> it's mine. I think I have only built a few road bikes. It's fron '92 or so.I am building a couple of Columbus Zona bikes right now but I bet the lifetime total is less than twentyroad frames. That bike was made with a special prototype tube kit made for a single event. It's stupid-light and I went further by sanding and polishing all the tubes before welding. I also did some nice detail work on the drops but it started cracking about ten years ago. I still ride it a bit because it fits me so perfect. The fork is a Dave Tesch and the stem is Ibis. It's a mix of 600, DA and a sprinkling of Campy.
> 
> You folks have some amazing cycles. Thanks for posting.
> ...


What no Yeti's

Thanks for posting, respect your work from BITD enough that when it came time to find my oldest son his first real MTB it came with a handmade by FTW sticker on it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

WTB Trek


----------



## Xmas Time! (Oct 16, 2010)

1970s Gitane redone in the early 90s.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

bushpig said:


> WTB Trek


I know about the Trek/WTB MTB connection, but can you explain this odd beast?


----------



## oftpiste (Nov 6, 2009)

still think those stronglight cranks are so gorgeous.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

check out the Colnago tandem
best pic i could grab on my iPhone


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Taken at a Velodrome?



klasse said:


> check out the Colnago tandem
> best pic i could grab on my iPhone


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

jeff said:


> Taken at a Velodrome?


taken at this bike shop on State St in Santa Barbara
http://the-bici.com/

apparently they are planning more locations in Santa Barbara area...super! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

1983 CIOCC Mockba 80








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

jeffh said:


> 1983 CIOCC Mockba 80 ]


Sweet, I have the same frame in the same color waiting to be built. Yours is much nicer though.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So this wandered through over the weekend. Not too sure the Ksyriums help it's VRC cred, but it's been raced and loved by it's owner through many parts kits, and I believe a paint as well....

Besides, Ted's stuff is just tasty. 

Me? I love the color:cornut:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I dig that!

Not exactly a road bike, but worked for me on a road ride this weekend.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> Sweet, I have the same frame in the same color waiting to be built. Yours is much nicer though.


Mine is red also.

Bought this one back in the mid 80's:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Chance, FTW, Wojcik, and now Cunningham? This is a nice thread.


----------



## markschuler (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey I just purchased a Bontrager Road Lite. Any info on the sizing of these bikes? It has a sloped top tube and I am unsure of the size of the frame. Pics when it arrives.
Mark


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

markschuler said:


> Hey I just purchased a Bontrager Road Lite. Any info on the sizing of these bikes? It has a sloped top tube and I am unsure of the size of the frame. Pics when it arrives.
> Mark


Road Lite geometry is available here:
http://www.ridesmarter.com/archives/frames/bci_info_source_010299/road_lite_specs.htme


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's my current Nobilette Demountable (separable) 650b Randonneur. 









This is my early 80's Moots done up with 2009 Shimano 105. 









Our Mountain Goat Lombada Goat tandem 

























This is our 1969 Follis touring tandem converted into a city bike

















This is a NOS Look frame that I recently got. Gathering components now. 









I sold my Curtlo recently. Had this bike for years and years. 









I had this Merckx for a while too. It was Dag Otto Lauritzen's bike from Team Motorolla with Lance and Bob Roll. I would have kept it if it weren't a wet noodle.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Your Look has nicer lugs than mine. Mine are stubby


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That Look is indeed pretty sweet. Looking forward to seeing it built up.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That Look is indeed pretty sweet. Looking forward to seeing it built up.


They are pretty basic frames but I have always loved their paint design. I need to get a jersey to match now because those were awesome too.

I traded this rare bird for the Look. The Grove was a much much nicer frame in it's construction but the Look has always been a favorite. He had a NOS Look and I had the Grove he wanted. Worked out for both of us.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Sky the Nobilette looks great! Mark produces some really nice bikes. I'd love to own one of his bikes some day.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

MOre pics of the Nobilette please!!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Sky the Nobilette looks great! Mark produces some really nice bikes. I'd love to own one of his bikes some day.


Well, lets talk. Velo Cult and Nobilette have teamed up to produce a Randonneur together. I will selling them at a loss and for way below what I should. Just doing this for promotional purposes so the deal will be incredible. E-mail me if you want more info.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> MOre pics of the Nobilette please!!


Sorry, that's all I have right now. Soon I will do some studio shots of it. Although, that photo above was when it was just built, not it's not looking so hot. I ride that thing really hard. I don't shy away from MTB trails where most Rando riders stick to fire roads.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

bushpig said:


> WTB Trek


I have stem envy!! is that a WTB stem?


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

My 60cm San Rensho built Allez - a fun ride


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Have this vintage (mid 1980's) Da vinci TT funny bike. I planned, but have not done yet, to restore and mount on my family room wall. 
The bike has a 650c front and a Mavic Chellenger machined? spun? aluminum rear disc.
Campy Super Record cranks / Nuovo Record derailluers, Modolo carbon shifters, brakes and brake levers.

Does anyone have any solutions for removing the " Covina Valley Schwinn" lettering from this wheel without damaging the paint of the disc?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been researching a vintage touring bike I recently picked up. It was built by Greg Diamond who was out of Santa Barbara. Going by the parts, I would place the build as 1984.Here on VRC Diamond is mentioned twice. Once by Ken B in a thread about Sky's Chris King built Mtb. and another time By KB11 in his " Stuber/Drake/Shickle" story (both these threads are great stories worth reading again by the way.......). Mombat also mentions Diamond in association with their Pawley/Diamond frame. 

Not much out there on the internet but I am finding a little. Certainly part of the fun of collecting is the reasearch. Haven't made time for a good picture yet of the bike, but I will post one here eventually. 

For now you will just have to take my word for it. Lugged frame in black. Beautiful construction.

Anybody have any good Greg Diamond beta that can't be found through a google search, I would enjoy hearing from ya.
Thanks,
T


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Greg Diamond*

Hey Tim,

Funny coincidence that you scored a Greg Diamond, last week on Thanksgiving day at my in-laws in Del Mar, CA, I went and looked at a Greg Diamond that a local had for sale... unfortunately, it was too small. Here is all I found on Greg before heading down that day.

I've been so inspired lately as I've been restoring my green 1989 Schwinn Circuit (top of the line American made Columbus SL steel frame) and my yellow 1989 Schwinn 974 (top of the line American made Gary Klein/Schwinn aluminum) race bikes... I've decided to build my own race bike. I've gathered all I need to build a lugged steel frame and fork, Dedacciai tube set, cast lugs, 1 1/8th threaded steerer lugged fork, Tioga Pro headset, and the Tim Paterek frame building book. I'm drawing up the plans now for a frame building table/jig. Needless to say, I'm pretty stoked about the undertaking, wish me luck!

Anyway, here's all I found on Greg Diamond, he is mentioned or referenced on 3 full pages on bikeforums.net, so there is probably more I missed. Just log in and do a search:

Website: bikeforums.net
Author: JunkYard Bikes - Greg Diamond information
Date: 4/13/09

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...a-Barbara-framebuilder&highlight=greg+diamond

Website: bikeforums.net
Author: Bob Hufford - Pauley/Diamond for Cycle Dynamics Santa Rosa, CA
Date: 10/17/05

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthrea...mebuilder-Heard-of-him&highlight=greg+diamond

Per the BikeForums.net archive, check out Jon Avery at Open Air Bicycles in Ventura, CA (http://openairbikes.com/about.htm) he rides a Diamond touring bike and has been in business in the Ventura/Santa Barbara area since 1983. He may have some first hand insight into Greg and his local bike designs.

Great score Tim, I look forward to seeing the pictures!

-DON-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, that paint job is fantastic. How much did they want for it?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the BH Look is a classic.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

Damn, those Looks are nice!

Here's one of mine. I'm trying to decide between Suntour Superbe and Campy for when I put gears on it.


----------



## LIVE TO RIDE (Dec 8, 2010)

Man that red and gold colnago is absolutley beautiful!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

1983(or 84?) Schwinn Le Tour
Just picked this baby up yesterday for almost nothing. 
Nothing too special about it, other than it being in perfect condition...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

A Le Tour with aero shifters. I didn't know that they came that way. Looks like it's seen little use.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Got it from the original owner, including the owners manual. The bike is pretty mint. The only parts that are not original are the wheels and seat, even the bar tape is original to the bike


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

1973 Raleigh Professional Track:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*96 RC TSXUL & 89 Limited Bianchi's*


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a little collection with a couple of Rossin's and an '89 Koga Miyata. Just moved and sold off my collection except for this '92 Paramount. It fit's me perfect. Has white bar tape now.


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

There are some beautiful bikes in this thread.. 
This is my 85 PH501. I found it just before it was about to be melted down. It was missing some parts and in need of a complete rebuild.










This is a Swiss Titan from the late 80s. The paint job is unusual, but it's growing on me.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

This was newer, but the tech was pure early 90s...


----------



## margo (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure if it still counts as "road bike"...but it's as close as I can get.

My mom's old Centurion Lemans reborn as a board tracker inspired townie.

Self painted Candy Cinnamon with copper pearl, Velocity B-43's flip flop hub, up-side-down sparrow bars.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Fillet Roadie...*


























1989-ish Quintana Roo Superform-with a vintage MTB pedigree.....

According to Tom Teesdale's website, the first Quintanas were built with Excel tubing, fillet brazed over tig welded Tange Prestige, with a two color spatter paint-Imron. Apparently Tom's wife did the paint, and no two bikes were made the same. I love the gold spatter on this one, and everything about it really-the fork is a knockout. It's a little too small for me with the original 650c wheelset, but I really don't care. I can't decide what to do with it yet, I don't know much about tri bikes circa 1989 but I'll likely try to build it up as it would have been back in the day.

Strangely, these don't seem to be worth a whole lot-apparently roadies don't value the beginning of an era like we do in the vintage MTB world? This bike basically launched Quintana as a bike builder and was one of the first of the type-nearly vertical seat tube, small wheels, and laid-out geometry.

A little more backstory is here: https://www.slowtwitch.com/mainheadings/features/superform.html


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this bike it is my main rider. Its an 82ish Serotta Club Special. It rides like a dream. I know the parts are nothing special but its what I had and as I said its a rider. :thumbsup:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Schwinn Aeromount. One-of-one prototype to explore what became the 650 Paramount OS of the early 1990's:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

1988 Team Wheaties Paramount, Alan McCormack AKA "The Leprechaun" :


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

1972 Paramount Track:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Sweet looking frame but this seems like a very poor idea.



First Flight said:


>


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Fillet frame I recently bought from a neighbor. Happened to be my size. 





































"Park Bench" chainstay, no serial number (circa 1979-1980)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

whoa


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ish said:


> Fillet frame I recently bought from a neighbor. Happened to be my size.
> 
> "Park Bench" chainstay, no serial number (circa 1979-1980)


Outstanding :thumbsup:

Beautiful bike and complete with stem!!

Great score!!!

How about some pictures of that fork please


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

*Not all Vintage*

1972 Nishiki Safari


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

ish said:


> Fillet frame I recently bought from a neighbor. Happened to be my size.
> 
> "Park Bench" chainstay, no serial number (circa 1979-1980)


Wow! You must be very lucky....


----------



## stucktruck (Oct 4, 2010)

I just pulled my dads old 70's schwinn continental out of the attic.
it hasn't been ridden in 20 years
it is all original
I think I am going to brighten it up a little bit and ride it
it needs tires tubes rim strips bar tape cables and a chain 
it also needs alot of grease and cleaning

i did a quick search and these bikes dont seem to be very valuble 
so i don't think anyone will hate me if I cut the bars or paint it or molest it in any other way
I am open to any suggestions or opinions if you have any


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

stucktruck said:


> I just pulled my dads old 70's schwinn continental out of the attic.
> it hasn't been ridden in 20 years
> it is all original
> I think I am going to brighten it up a little bit and ride it
> ...


No offense intended , you would be better throwing money at something that would make a better rider. Heavy boat anchor frame with marginal components IMO.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't say it's really vintage, but its veins are coursing with old blood.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I love it. But damned if it wouldn't look better with a silver stem and post.


----------



## stucktruck (Oct 4, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> No offense intended , you would be better throwing money at something that would make a better rider. Heavy boat anchor frame with marginal components IMO.


I actually agree with you it is a heavy boat anchor with marginal parts.
I was kind of thinking super low budget build just for fun.
I was thinking of putting a $100.00 limit on the build 
cheapest stuff I can find 
just a fun bike to add to the list of many many bikes
I come from a bmx background so I am used to a 40Lb bike 
I am not triing to race it or make something spectacular 
I just wanted to bring it back from the dead


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

albeant said:


> Can't say it's really vintage, but its veins are coursing with old blood.


my dream bike


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

edit


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

colker1 said:


> my dream bike


Me too. Either that or this:


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I love it. But damned if it wouldn't look better with a silver stem and post.


Yeah, you're right, I know. The post is Campy Record, so it's somewhat appropriate though not silver. And the stem, well, I've been meaning to get on the roadie forums and see if anyone wants to do a swap for a silver one.

In my defense, I'll remind all that the tires are _glued on_. This Luigino has never been near a set of clinchers. :thumbsup:


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

colker1 said:


> my dream bike


Thanks, mine too. Oddly enough, my wife made me buy it.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

albeant said:


> Thanks, mine too. Oddly enough, my wife made me buy it.


You married, Flavio?

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2385665498.html


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

albeant said:


> Yeah, you're right, I know. The post is Campy Record, so it's somewhat appropriate though not silver. And the stem, well, I've been meaning to get on the roadie forums and see if anyone wants to do a swap for a silver one.
> 
> In my defense, I'll remind all that the tires are _glued on_. This Luigino has never been near a set of clinchers. :thumbsup:


Ken's got a Luigino too. He and his shop are both a treat. http://www.bisbeebicyclebrothel.com/home.html


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

That Ritchey is hothothot.


-Schmitty-


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> You married, Flavio?
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/2385665498.html


six grand.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Ken's got a Luigino too. He and his shop are both a treat. http://www.bisbeebicyclebrothel.com/home.html


awesome.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Think of it like a diamond ring---how many month's salary is that? Not a big deal


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

http://velocult.com/2009/12/bisbee-bicycle-brothel-bisbee-az/

http://velocult.com/2009/12/miscellaneous-items-bisbee-bicycle-brothel/

-Schmitty-


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Couple of old Raleighs. First is a '77 Super Course, recently repainted. A chrome fork will be going on it soon because the threads on the original somehow got buggered up.

The mixte is a Reliant, I think an '82 model, which my wife has owned since new. It's next on the list to work on after I finish my Raleigh and my old Mongoose.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

There are several millions of them out there; mostly in the eastern european regions:
*DIAMANT RS* ( built with hostile american components)



three of them built for cyclocross:


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

mainlyfats said:


> Me too. Either that or this:


You`ve got great taste :thumbsup:

R.I.P. Greg. Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

*'77 / '78 Della Santa*

I think I've gone to the dark side :eekster: A vintage roadie project has been on my list for some time now, a Ritchey /Mertz / Glmour /Sachs, etc. Just found this cream puff in Reno, I believe this Dela Santa is a '77/'78 . The owners grandaughter kept the old Brooks saddle for sentimental reasons. It has all Campagnolo Nuovo Record components. Tubing is Reynolds 531. The lugs are little fancier than other Della Santa's I've seen. It's a 54mm with 54mm top tube so it should fit. Roland Della Santa has been making custom frames for 40 years and built many TDF frames for Lemond. There's no serial #'s I can find but he's still making custom frames in Reno so I'm sure he can pin down the year, maybe. A lot of this old frame builders seem to have short memories


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wonderfull DS.. and the color is the fastest,


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kb11 said:


> The cranks are stamped Strada with a 7 stamped in the center of a little daimond. I know nothing about old Campagnolo componets, anybody know what this is?


1977 road cranks.

I am tempted to drive over and hit you over the head because something is always missing in your photos.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Awesome


A surprising number of mountain bikes in there too... Most vintage road bike folk seem to not find mountain bikes of interest in my experience.

He's got a few Fats, an Ibis and probably a few others hanging around.


----------



## biss-ness (Aug 13, 2004)

*Hujsak?*

Does anyone have info on Skip Hujsak frames? I came across this, but I can't seem to find too much ...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

biss-ness said:


> Does anyone info on Skip Hujsak frames? I came across this, but I can't seem to find too much info...


http://web.archive.org/web/20070502135954/http://www.hujsak.com/


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

&@#


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

biss-ness said:


> Does anyone have info on Skip Hujsak frames? I came across this, but I can't seem to find too much ...


Skip was a frame builder in Wimberley, TX (between Austin and San Antonio). I think he did mostly steel. Nice guy who did good work. I'm pretty sure he's not building frames anymore.


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

1983 Basso 'Lotto'


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

skoda said:


> 1983 Basso 'Lotto'


beautifull. zeus components. stylish and not the usual campy stuff. I find the 80s lugged road bikes beautifull.. and the ride is awesome.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Cycles Jan de Reus*

Detailpics of the Jan de Reus I took immediately after collection >>

















Meanwhile I gave the Reus a serious overhaul:
- new (loose) balls and Motorex grease for the bearings
- rust preventive oils inside the frame
- cleaned the lever hoods
- new red Velox Tressostar cotton tape and Velox plugs for the bars
and more

Finally I glued two new tubes on the rims. The Reus is ready. It is my 2nd Reus, the other being an 80s bike. The 1st one already impressed with excellent ride qualities. A quick spin around the block learnt me this 70s Reus is no different: rides beautifully.

Finished result:









I only have to put the original pedals with clips and red leather straps back on.

The cockpit with the red Tressostar tape:









That 1A stem requires odd size tools. Italian probably.

The Jan de Reus was handbuilt by Jan de Reus in Zwanenburg near Amsterdam.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

New guy here, (kinda). Could someone tell me how to attach images? Not too computerly advanced.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

*photos*

Nice bikes! Kinda new here and don't know how to add images to my posts. Anyone?? Lets see if it worked.....


----------



## Spikes (Jul 1, 2004)

That's one unique puppy!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Valhart said:


> Nice bikes! Kinda new here and don't know how to add images to my posts. Anyone?? Lets see if it worked.....


sick!


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

*Campy Slingshot*

Yeah, I like it! The Campy Chorus is all coming off along with the wheelset. And the fork. I found a Manitou 700c roadbike fork that will replace the Wound-up fork currently on it. I never got used to the Campy shifters, so I'll load it up with nice used Ultegra. Sure is beautiful in this state though. The excellent Chorus belongs on a 'nice day' bike,maybe a Bianchi or Basso or something Italian. I bought this for my crappy ass roads. My Trek Madone while nice,was killing my old knees, and I got lucky and found this with a LOT of searching. You know, like going through 60 or 70 pages of Google. Every week. For a few months.This is one of three road Slingers I have as well as two MTB's and a Cyclocross frame. Not braggin' just sayin'. Keepin' the Slingshot faith alive near (for now) Detroit!:thumbsup:


----------



## grimmr2 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Merckx Strada*

Here is my Merckx Strada early 90's vintage. Nearly fully dura ace (except for pedals and out of place xt headset).


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

litespeed ultimate ca. 94 (w.o. seat clamp), and a mix of time correct and not-so-time-correct parts.
great ride, but due to the ultra short wheelbase great fun when your'e really fast 



















actual cockpit configuration ...










ciao
flo


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

NOS 1988 Mondonico Diamond w/Campy mix


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

love mondonicos.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Man, and I thought Stan was the pot stirrer.....
> 
> I'll play, some Illuminaughty has to be getting itchy somewhere


Them some sexy seat stays...


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*Lets face it. A bike is a bike-*

and we love bikes!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

colker1 said:


> love mondonicos.


Same here, my main rider is a custom 63cm Futura Leggero with a slightly longer top tube. This Diamond is also 63cm, a few more pics:


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Spikes said:


> Here is another one. This was made by Chris Chance for the owner of the "Bicycle Exchange" shop in Cambridge, MA when they celebrated the 50th anniversary of the shop in 1984. The headbagde, signature and anniversary logo are sterling silver. As far as I know it was never ridden and is in new condition. The shop still exists, but has new owners since 1998.


Chris did some beautiful road bikes. I like this one too.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I didn't know there was a vintage road bike thread on here. It is kind of embarrassing, since about half of the bikes I own would qualify, judging by the other posts.

1973 Centurion-badged Windsor Pro - Full Campy NR, sew ups.
1982 Trek Touring - Bought new as a custom frame and went through a couple of builds, currently an indescribable mix of early to mid-80s parts. 
1984 Koga Miyata Team Pro - Bought in Holland, full Dura Ace
1985 Serotta Nova - Campy SR/NR mix
1985 Santana Arriva Tandem
1987 Nishiki Linear TT bike - custom 24" sew-up front with Araya Aero rim and Panasonic tire.
1989 Serotta Nova Special - Campy C-record Cobalto. Ridden almost daily. 
1990 Santana Sovereign Tandem - Unreal - Filet-brazed perfection, with 1 1/8" threaded XT headset, XT tandem cranks and cantis, custom Santana steel stem.

I'll stop there. I have newer road bikes, too.

Several sets of wheels, including a set of Phil Wood hubs laced to Mavic GL330 sew ups, and a set of wheels with a Campy Hi-Lo rear hub laced to Mavic GEL280 rims.

Yes, it is a disease. These are the bikes I _kept_.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

GEL 280 wheels. You had to be a light rider to use those baibies!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How about a snap of that Centurian?> I ride an early 70's Super Elite. Solid, stable, smooth, well built and very underrated.



honkinunit said:


> I didn't know there was a vintage road bike thread on here. It is kind of embarrassing, since about half of the bikes I own would qualify, judging by the other posts.
> 
> 1973 Centurion-badged Windsor Pro - Full Campy NR, sew ups.
> 1982 Trek Touring - Bought new as a custom frame and went through a couple of builds, currently an indescribable mix of early to mid-80s parts.
> ...


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is my properly sorted Club special with some campy chorus 10, (I have the proper crank for it, but I use the FSA since its a compact.)


----------



## LNBright (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think I have any pics of dad's early 70's Nishiki; I kidnapped it when I went to college and took it w/ me, but ended up getting a Nishiki MTB to use instead, didn't use the roadbike so much after that.

But a couple of years ago, wanted to get back into a roadbike, but not into CF. So, I've now got a bike, would be 'vintage style', I suppose, or 'retro', but, is newer. (However, since this particular frame has been discontinued for a few years now, maybe it's on the way to being vintage?)










-L


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a loooong haul from your Dad's Nishiki.


----------



## LNBright (Jul 12, 2011)

jeff said:


> That's a loooong haul from your Dad's Nishiki.


Yes, it is! 

I really enjoyed building this bike, looking forward to the next... going to build a 650b Bombadil, once my frame gets here....


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*Old carbon 1989 Kestrel 200SC*


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My '81 Fuji Royale. Sorry for the non driveside photo.


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

My 1975 Romic(Houston, TX) that I still ride. A great American bicycle from a great builder.


----------



## -Boat- (Feb 20, 2012)

..............


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings Boat;
Looks new, I would keep it and rebuild it . From what I recall they were wonderfully resilient ,responsive, and quite expensive.
Regards
Carl


----------



## -Boat- (Feb 20, 2012)

It's in pretty good shape. I'm looking for a donor parts bike for it now..:thumbsup:


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

Yo Boat;
Hybids are IMHO the devils work. Remove the stem and bars and keep it a road bike. There are really only road and mountain bikes and never the twain shall meet!! Keep it original, It's a great bike.


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked up this gem last week. If I can get the stem & headset off, I might return it to drop bars, otherwise I'll add a Wald basket and make it a grocery store bike.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

My only Vintage left which will soon be up for sale. 

1970 Raleigh International 531. Was fully campy at one time, more fun like this....


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a beauty! I don't think I've ever seen an International in that color. I have a '73 Super Course with Campy Gran Sport, but I replaced the group with Suntour stuff that works better.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*Funky TT bike*

I believe it is a Canadian built DeVinci? It used a 700c rear wheel and a 650c front.
Its built with Campy Super/ Nuevo Record.
The Mavic Challenger disc wheel is made from aluminum, appears to be turned.


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Luther (Aug 29, 2004)

*Colnago*

Not sure exactly what model but I think it's a Mexico because of the crimped tubing. It has airplane gears which are a little tough on my hills.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Fred Smedley said:


> 2 old Bianchi's










</a>


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Luther said:


> Not sure exactly what model but I think it's a Mexico because of the crimped tubing. It has airplane gears which are a little tough on my hills.


Nice example of a untouched vintage bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

skoda said:


> my 1975 romic(houston, tx) that i still ride. A great american bicycle from a great builder.


beautifull.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

My road bike is a bit confused:




























Had it out for a spin today...forgot how much fun it was to put it on the big ring and hammer on a smooth road 

Steve


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My road bike is a bit confused:
> 
> Had it out for a spin today...forgot how much fun it was to put it on the big ring and hammer on a smooth road
> 
> Steve


Nice 720! I love Trek's early bikes in red, I don't see many of them compared with the silver & champagne finish.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

BugeyedEarl said:


> Nice 720! I love Trek's early bikes in red, I don't see many of them compared with the silver & champagne finish.


Thanks Earl. Still remember the day I spotted it hanging in the gagrage of a house I was showing way back when...didn't sell the house, but I called the listing agent to ask if the seller would part with the bike...was pretty happy when she told me I could have it for $75.




























Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Love that 720. Great bikes.
This is my gravel, chipper, commuter. Mid 70's Centurian Super Elite. It's confused also. Excuse the sun washed photos.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A few more


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh yes, that's a beauty! Here's my old Trek, a 1977 TX300 - low end, but still very nicely made:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Jeff, very cool build on your Centurian...I like that a lot...classy and functional.


Earl...nice TX. I have another vintage Trek hanging in the garage somewhere with very sparkly blue paint...I'll try to dig up a pic.


Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Really diggin' the 720.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Really diggin' the 720.


Thanks Nate...I'll swap you for your Chance 

Earl...here's the other one:










Steve


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Thanks Nate...I'll swap you for your Chance
> 
> Earl...here's the other one:
> 
> Steve


Very pretty, is that an Elance? I spotted one of those at a flea market last week, but it was too big for me.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Pshah. You've already got a Chance.

The Centurion pics finally loaded for me (I was on a phone before)---that is also super sweet!


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a 1974 Romic and a 1983 Trek 520. The Romic is my nice weather rider and the Trek is the crappy weather/windy day bike. I love them both.

Romic, full first gen Dura Ace, obligatory shellac'd cloth tape/Brooks.









Trek, older pic, it now has Suntour barcons on it instead of DT shifters, and silver Cascadia fenders.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

For those that haven't come across Ray Dobbins he has the most amazing collection of beautiful road bikes and his photography crosses the line into [email protected]

Ray Dobbins Bike Photo Gallery










Always a great place to go and ogle retro bikes.


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome site learner - also try this:

Speedbicycles

the virtual museum is sick w old school


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

This bike was built in 1989, and then upgraded to ergo shifting in 95. I bought it recently from Stan's brother, whom Stan built it for.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sweet! Stan better stay on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Two of mine. Both bought as frame only.

1990 De Rosa with 10sp Campy Record. Professionally resprayed.









1980 Colnago with period correct Campy Record. Was a total mess, various fence paint, damaged top tube. Had the tube sorted out and then resprayed it myself.









Grumps


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

1996 KLEIN Quantum Pro


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think I have one that may fit.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jr59 said:


> I think I have one that may fit.


Very very nice...always wanted a set of those brakes.

Steve


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Was that your door into MTBing? It's nice to see a bike survive the years and not get bartardized. Looks like a Corsa Extra and maybe a size 58cm frame? But if it is a 61cm, would I be able to pry it from your hands?


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

jr59 said:


> I think I have one that may fit.


Wow, that's gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

It was a NOS 90 Corsa Extra in 60. All NOS C-record with the exception to the something or other Delta brakes.

I have a total of 15 miles on it and it hangs on my wall only to be taken out for sunny Sunday rides.

I have other bikes to ride, here are a few.


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

High Gear said:


> Was that your door into MTBing? It's nice to see a bike survive the years and not get bartardized. Looks like a Corsa Extra and maybe a size 58cm frame? But if it is a 61cm, would I be able to pry it from your hands?


Sorry, there is a waiting list already!


----------



## freemarketryan (Apr 15, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*My road bike*

find the frame in a local shop, they say it s a track pinarello frame but im not shure, any way love it


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jr59 said:


> I think I have one that may fit.


Yeah!:thumbsup:

those brakes.. hmmm.


----------



## sroman (Aug 27, 2009)

*my road bike*

dont know what frame is but i love this bike


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

83 Sequoia. I put my brooks B-17 on it, a SR MTE 100 setback seatpost, changed out the stem, used white cable housing like stock, gum colored hood covers, 33.3 Jack Brown tires, tune up.....:thumbsup: 

When I ride this one, I stay out on the trail too long.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Another view


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

1983 Peugeot PSV-10. It has a weird mix parts on it, but it is a pretty nice bike.


----------



## noutasu (Apr 24, 2012)

*Zunow / trionic*

CroMo


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I found a pic of another one that I ride, a LOT;


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Cunningham #31 "Duckling"*

Now on display at Mile High Cunninghams LLC,


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

That is such a RAD bike DC!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

dirtdrop said:


> That is such a RAD bike DC!


It certainly is.

To note: fully owned by Bushpig, but serviced and operated by M. H. C., LLC.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Coming soon....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice!!!!



yo-Nate-y said:


> Coming soon....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Coming soon....


Nice!! Any way of identifying who built that frame? Any "chance" it's a precursor to your Chance?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to do some sniffing once I pick it up this weekend. It is a 1975. It would be cool if there were some way to tell if this particular one was made by Chris Chance, but the alternatives (Peter Weigle or Richard Sachs) aren't bad either!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I've had this frame for a couple of years (bought it through another board member) but I just finally got it built up this past week. I've only taken it for a test spin so far, but it rode nicely for that.

The build is about as period "incorrect" as you could get, although all of the components are semi-vintage. I hope to put a few miles on the bike, and 9-speed STI will come in handy for that.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the paint scheme. What year is the frame? I didn't know bontrager made a road frame. Must be pretty rare.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

High Gear said:


> Love the paint scheme. What year is the frame? I didn't know bontrager made a road frame. Must be pretty rare.


There's no serial number on it so I can't be 100% sure. However, the paint scheme is a close replica of Lemond's 1990 "Team Z" paint scheme, so I'm guessing it was built in '90 or '91.

Keith build custom road, CX and mountain frames until the early 90s. Afterward he did smaller-run "production" frames including a road bike (called the Road Lite) from 1995 to 1997. The production Road Lites are semi-common. I've not seen nearly as many of the custom frames.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> There's no serial number on it so I can't be 100% sure. However, the paint scheme is a close replica of Lemond's 1990 "Team Z" paint scheme, so I'm guessing it was built in '90 or '91.
> 
> Keith build custom road, CX and mountain frames until the early 90s. Afterward he did smaller-run "production" frames including a road bike (called the Road Lite) from 1995 to 1997. The production Road Lites are semi-common. I've not seen nearly as many of the custom frames.


After 23 years of road cycling, I have learned something new. Thanks.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Picked 'er up on Saturday  
More pics on the way.....it's a 1975 Witcomb USA, a joint venture between Richard Sachs and Peter Weigle. Chris Chance apprenticed there before going solo.


ps---sweet Bonty!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Picked 'er up on Saturday
> More pics on the way.....it's a 1975 Witcomb USA, a joint venture between Richard Sachs and Peter Weigle. Chris Chance apprenticed there before going solo.!


Very nice Nate....although the blue sidestand is a bit over the top. 

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Picked 'er up on Saturday
> More pics on the way.....it's a 1975 Witcomb USA, a joint venture between Richard Sachs and Peter Weigle. Chris Chance apprenticed there before going solo.


I would have been a bit preoccupied by the car. I like the blue ones. The red ones are a tad boring, eh?



laffeaux said:


> I've had this frame for a couple of years (bought it through another board member) but I just finally got it built up this past week. I've only taken it for a test spin so far, but it rode nicely for that.
> 
> The build is about as period "incorrect" as you could get, although all of the components are semi-vintage. I hope to put a few miles on the bike, and 9-speed STI will come in handy for that.


Nice! Is that original paint? Looks great, EL!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Nice! Is that original paint? Looks great, EL!


Yep, the paint is original. It even has the original owner's name on the top tube. Luckily a well placed piece of black electrical tape masks it pretty well.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Not a road bike but it is what most of us probably road in the woods before we had mountain bikes
I am having a lot of trouble ID-ing the bike, but it looks like a 1985 mix between a Redline and a CW. The guy I got it from thinks it is a Zephyr, either way it is very rare. I really don't care what it is worth, because I traded an old trumpet for it... Yes, a trumpet...


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

Way late to this thread - but a few of my favorite - the Teledyne doesn't get ridden.










My favorite Gitane to ride: '84 Sprint:










Late 70's Peugeot PX10










1989 Spectrum titanium - was my dad's. Upgraded to Campy Record ergo's in the late 90's


----------



## jr59 (Jul 20, 2011)

Me like the Spectrum

I have one as well.
Tom builds great bikes


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That px is nice too. What kind of cranks are on the Spectrum?


----------



## scozim (Nov 27, 2008)

jeff said:


> That px is nice too. What kind of cranks are on the Spectrum?


The cranks are Sampson's from the late 90's. They're no longer on it because they got over-torqued and both cracked. I've got a set of direction Sakae CR's on there now (similar to the Ofmega Mistral).


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Picked 'er up on Saturday
> More pics on the way.....it's a 1975 Witcomb USA, a joint venture between Richard Sachs and Peter Weigle. Chris Chance apprenticed there before going solo.
> 
> ps---sweet Bonty!


Nice!
348?


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

*1930s AG Healing*

Just got given this It will be fun to restore


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

rudymexico said:


> Nice!
> 348?


Nope, about 10 years older.
Mondial 8 I'd say


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

mainlyfats said:


> Me too. Either that or this:












Thought I would add this one. This is the original. It's currently in Bangkok.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

THIS! This is my absolute DREAM frame. I am soooo utterly jealous of this beauty.

Do post photos when you've built it. Just to torment me.





ish said:


> Fillet frame I recently bought from a neighbor. Happened to be my size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow---agreed that that Ritchey is gorgeous.

The Ferrari is a '83 Mondial Quattrovalvole


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I win the "obscure" prize:










A 1959 Hilton Wrigley. H.W. was a famous builder in the Yorkshire region of England in the 50s & 60s. Norris Lockley (of CR list fame) helped me track it down, check it over and get it refinished by Chris Marshall. It was rattle-can spray ugly, so no original finish to save. The down tube decals are vintage originals, but the head & seat tube crest was recreated from another HW frame I found and which is now in Norris' possession.
















I did a nice half-century this past weekend on it, but forgot to take photos of the finished build. Maybe this weekend.

The 1963 Hetchins Mountain King









The 1971 Gitane Super Corsa. The Brooks saddle has gone back on.









And this is my 1971 Gitane TdF that I bought new. It has many battle scars from life in a dozen different countries. There is not one single original part left on the bike. It is still much beloved.









My babies.
Plus the 1984 Ritchey Team Comp: photos in the Ritchey thread.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Leicalad I think mine may be a little more obscure AG Healing were an Australian brand and this is a wierd one its from the Twenties but refinished by the manufacturer in the Thirties. I found a LBS that sells all the spares I need so I should be riding it soon.
Whats the general opinion should I repaint it or just wax the frame and start riding it. When is an original paintjob too ruined to keep?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

photos are mandatory. . .

;-)


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

look up
yours is much, much prettier though


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah, yes. Well, the old rule of thumb is to build it up enough to ride it a while. Then, if you like the ride and think it's worth it, strip it back down and do a proper re-finish. 

Personally, I think the "new boots and panties" approach is the best homage to a fine old frame. Patina is over-rated, unless it comes with a great back story. 

IMHO, obviously.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

*'92 RB-1 w/Shimano 600*


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

klasse said:


>


Nice bike, but holy seatpost man!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice. I like that. The tri-colour 600 was my favourite groupset, though I ran downtube shifters because I wasn't that flash. 

I couldn't afford Dura Ace (nor could I justify it to myself) and Campy was too exotic. Superbe Pro was nice and I had a set of wheels with Superbe Pro hubs for racing.

Grumps


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

great RB1... beautifull bike.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice bike, but holy seatpost man!


It's at the limit line, fits just right!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Geeze! The drop to the hoods is 5". What's it like in the hooks? 

Nice ride BTW.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

jeff said:


> Geeze! The drop to the hoods is 5". What's it like in the hooks?
> 
> Nice ride BTW.


The drop is a bit low, yes, and the bar gets really low as you reach towards the hoods. I'll be looking for a bar with a higher hand position.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Or a bigger bike! .....and sell that one to me  Beautiful Bridgestone.


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

My Bontrager Road Lite. Now moved on sadly due to it being too big for me (Seller told me it was a L but it turned out to be an XL).


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*C record Sherrif Star- kinda rare RB part.*








</a>


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

love that bridgestone! what year is it?


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Niiice! Best looking hubs ever.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

klasse said:


> RB-1


Nice!
I did my first road race on a friends RB-1 but with downtube shifters.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Or a bigger bike! .....and sell that one to me  Beautiful Bridgestone.


you can take it on loan for awhile if you wanna try it, no prob!



rigidftw said:


> love that bridgestone! what year is it?


1992


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

My Pinarello Team Montello Super Record. Former original owner was Knut Knutsen the Olympic track Champion at the Münic games i 1972. It's up for restoration and I am looking for a Super Record rear and front derailleur.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

If you're not going all original on the paint, take a look at this scheme on this Merckx

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/never-saw-paint-like-merckx-283079.html


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

RB-1 now fitted with Nitto Dream bar & 130mm Ritchey stem


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice looking bike. Comfy saddle too, I have one on my Fat Chance.


----------



## sjpitts (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a great looking RB1. I also have a 92, but mine a red 57.5cm version.










But this is the bike I ride the most:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

1980s Gordonson Spartan, I finally got a chance to go for a proper ride! Still deciding on SS ratio. 52/17 seems too hard on the hills. For some reason I really proud of this build, maybe because it's my first road bike.








.










This Repco Superlite was a parts donor (700c wheels, cranks, brake levers) mainly because it had nicer bits, the frame was on the big side for me compared to the Gordonson anyway and it seemed a bit too racy for my liking. Shame to take parts off a complete bike though (wheels on Gordo weren't much good, cranks were heavier and brakes were suicide levers). I did test ride the Repco while it was running, somehow I know I'd like the feel of the Gordonson better, even though it's probably not CroMo.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

sjpitts said:


> But this is the bike I ride the most:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

klasse said:


> sjpitts said:
> 
> 
> > But this is the bike I ride the most:
> ...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

A friend up in Canada found an old French chain tool on his property and didn't have a clue what it was. He sent me a picture and a link to this site where he found a reference to it.

The forum is in French but for you guys who like old road bike stuff there are some good pictures and there is always Google Translate'

Moisson du jour


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Its a 94'/95' Trek 370 that I got for FREE from my platoon leader b/c it had a flat rear and he thought it was a POS. Fixed the flat, cleaned and lubed the drivetrain, new saddle and post and Cinelli bar tape and now I have a road bike that I can really turn miles on... Really enjoyed road cycling since Ive gotten the bike.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

'88 Allez, all original except tires, tape and white Turbo rather than black. Rides great, some bikes just did it right!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0554.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0545.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0537.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0547.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0570.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0579.jpg" >

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/IMG_0574.jpg" >


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

Man, that bike is in fantastic shape for it's age. Niccccce!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

my Mondonico at SB Tri last weekend, just swapped on the Shamal wheels, Phil Wood bb, Salsa skewers. I'm really happy with how it rides.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

klasse said:


> my Mondonico at SB Tri last weekend, just swapped on the Shamal wheels, Phil Wood bb, Salsa skewers. I'm really happy with how it rides.


Ooo, looks like my size. 62?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

High Gear said:


> Ooo, looks like my size. 62?


63 with 61cm top tube, custom sized by Antonio in '97.

The top, head, and down tubes have been replaced along w/the fork a few years ago (drove it into the garage). Now has 1 1/8" head tube and fatter top tube (True Temper, I think). Fillet brazed front and the rest is lugged.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mondonicos drive me craaazy. Need! The only other road bike that mesmerizes that much is a Steelman.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

She's been posted everywhere else, so why not here, too?


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

*1961 Jack Taylor International*

This is my filet brazed 61 Jack Taylor International. It's one of my favorite road bikes. The curve on that fork eats vibrations so good & the workmanship is just amazing. What the hell is that seatpost doing on there!


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

*1948 Raleigh Record Ace & 51-52 chrome mystery British bike*

Here is My 48' RRA & a 51-52 chrome british bike I picked up recently. & my 84' Jim Redcay lurking behind the RRA


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

diamant rs | built and ridden hard in the former GDR


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

1948 wilier triestina mod corsa at eurobike last week


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Gazelle track bike and 82 tandem*

My old 6 days bike, and my 2nd bike ever, a tandem. Ford Engine Blue. Genuine Krylon.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Love that Wilier Triestina. I gather that rear Campy stuff is a type of early derailleur. Can't tell by the pics how it works. Any more showing the mechanism? How does it work?


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

modifier said:


> Love that Wilier Triestina. I gather that rear Campy stuff is a type of early derailleur. Can't tell by the pics how it works. Any more showing the mechanism? How does it work?


I like it too. Very cool to see the older road stuff.

The rider would open the quick release with one lever, allowing the wheel to move in the long, horizontal drop out. This was necessary to allow proper chain tension. The rear wheel moved forward for larger cogs, rearward for smaller. The other lever would select the gear. Once the gear was selected, the rider would flip the first lever securing the wheel, (once the chain was appropriately tensioned), and ride on.

I've never seen it work in practice, but all this could be done without dismounting.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

Guitar Ted said:


> I like it too. Very cool to see the older road stuff.
> 
> The rider would open the quick release with one lever, allowing the wheel to move in the long, horizontal drop out. This was necessary to allow proper chain tension. The rear wheel moved forward for larger cogs, rearward for smaller. The other lever would select the gear. Once the gear was selected, the rider would flip the first lever securing the wheel, (once the chain was appropriately tensioned), and ride on.
> 
> I've never seen it work in practice, but all this could be done without dismounting.


exactly. sorry i forgot to take a proper pic of the drivetrain


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Sounds difficult to implement. 

I guess if you shift to a larger cog it would bring the axle forward, but unlikely keeping the rear wheel aligned. Then to get the axle to move rearward when going to smaller cogs perhaps applying the brake would drag it back? Still unlikely aligned. But if it wasn't for on the fly shifting there would be no reason to have the extended levers.

Seems like the leap to designing a chain tensioner would not have been that great a feat. We sure are better these days at problem solving.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

*Campy Cambio Corsa*

Here are some shots.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow, thanks for pics of that, Modifier. What a complicated way of doing stuff. You're right, we've come in a long way.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I picked this Litespeed Vortex up at a yard sale over the weekend. I think it's a '99. Rides nice and fits like a glove


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Vader said:


> I picked this Litespeed Vortex up at a yard sale over the weekend. I think it's a '99. Rides nice and fits like a glove


v.i.nt.a.g.e please...


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Wow, thanks for pics of that, Modifier. What a complicated way of doing stuff. You're right, we've come in a long way.


No Prob. It still seems like something is missing. There are the teeth on the dropout and it looks like you can see a gear on the inside left. So all that would make sense if there was another arm on the left that you could move forward and back to loosen or tighten the chain, which would also keep things in line if there were a gear on each side connected on a shaft. But as it is I'm confused about that part. I'm guessing the gears and teeth keep the axle perpendicular to the dropout.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

colker1 said:


> v.i.nt.a.g.e please...


With some of the late model "vintage" mountain bikes that get a free pass here, and the fact that the Vortex hasn't been available for a while, and that the road bike world is carbon everything, I think it fits. It "only" has nine cogs in the back too.


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

My La Raza with Campy Chorus



My DEAN with (sorry, modern) Sram Force










My Bottecchia TSX, not build yet


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Those BOttechias look like 50s cadillacs.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Love the Bridgestones!


----------



## danec99 (Jul 22, 2010)

RIGIDFTW & MODIFIER

thanks for the awesome photos, that is Vintage and Classic. That Wilier looks great in those photos, love the brown. Stem is cool as well. As for the actual mechanism, I can only imagine how cool that guy riding it thought it was, but the VRC guys back then would have given him hell.  Thanks again.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is mine, its old-vintage (early '60s), but restored to a semi-modern interpretation of a vintage track bike, that's still daily rideable. French Pierce Arrow, after the name was sold off. Not a lot of information on these and its not a high end Reynolds tubed frame, but it was a fun project and I'm sure there's few or none like it left. This can be a dangerously addictive hobby.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

klasse said:


>


Very Cool. Just saw a 82 Gran Velo in the coolest orange paint job I've ever seen. Love how the lug angles out for the seat clamp. Just an amazing work of art


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The Pierce Arrow is one of the most beautifull machines i ever seen.


----------



## mingodog (Mar 14, 2006)

here's one I sold a while back and one that I still own


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope you kept the second one.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

My wife's...


Mine...


I'm not interested in riding racing machines, these 80's Sport Touring bikes ride beautifully.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

here is one for you road / mtb lovers ..

an old derek bailey rocky


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I keep my eyes out for one of these. I like 'em!


----------



## dvsjes28 (Dec 2, 2010)

*1982 Trek 613*

All original


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*A bevy of Beauties!*

Vintage Paramounts..Two road, one track and a Tandem


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Up close*

yum!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice but bikes looks so sad without tires....like homeless people without shoes.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Nice but bikes looks so sad without tires....like homeless people without shoes.


Alas poor tires...rotted long ago!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Rossin Ghibli and jersey:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Pretty bike. Tame for a Ghibli too!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Nice resurrection Breckenridge. Probably kind of hard on the body to ride but sure looks great. 

When I built my vintage ratrod bike I had the bars way down which looked great also, but after riding it a few times I had to admit that it was pretty much torture and not efficient anywhere. Steered weird, felt cramped and wrong climbing and dangerous on downhills. I reluctantly flipped the drop stem over. Now it's actually a pretty good bike to ride and still looks ok.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, just checked back at this thread.

Yeah, it took some getting used to. I was doing a lot of road bike riding at the time I built it so the stance didn't bother me that much. It probably would more now that I've been spending more time on the MTB, haven't ridden it in a few months. Still, 10-15 miles was about the max for me on it mostly due to the rock hard Brooks bar tape and all the weight on my hands, but its great for a jam around the neighborhood, and a living room decoration.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

*'93 rb-1*


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

klasse said:


> ]


Why did you install the dt cable stops the wrong way around?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

My 1992 Trek 1200. RX100 group, Bontrager saddle, carbon seat post, Cinelli 44cm bars..... I love this bike. It sees a lot of saddle time..


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Dumpster rescue Bottecchia...


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I gotta start looking in better dumpsters....


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I gotta start looking in better dumpsters....


This was straight out of a dumpster too...no "before" pics, but it was pretty thrashed...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

This one was loaded up on a trailer on it's way to the dump...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep, all my local dumpster turns out is raccoons and old pizza boxes......

You must live in a high rent district


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Yep, all my local dumpster turns out is raccoons and old pizza boxes......
> 
> You must live in a high rent district


Unfortunately they're always road bikes...ick...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

from Solvang Century last weekend


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

*Steelman StageRace*

Just picked up this 1998 Steelman. Not quite vintage, but I figured any road bike with a steel fork would be appreciated here


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

ANY Steelman is appreciated. Nice ride.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Double post but I always wanted to put a picture in this thread. Early 80's frame + fork:


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Nice! I"ll bet it was a b**** to get that handlebar through that stem!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Double post but I always wanted to put a picture in this thread. Early 80's frame + fork:


We need better pics!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Nice! I"ll bet it was a b**** to get that handlebar through that stem!


yeah!

That deserves its own thread, Timmer. Let's see it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Ibis Ti Road*

This is an early-production Ibis Titanium with butted tubing (~1994). The sloping toptube was offered initially but wasn't well received and was later abandoned.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*1986 Team Faema Eddy Merckx*

Early C-Record bike with De Rosa style square crown fork.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Raul Alcala's Tour de France TT Bike*

This aluminum time trial bike, built by Mike Melton of the Huffy Special Products Group in Ohio, was raced by Mexican hero Raul Alcala in the 1987 and 88 Tours de France. I picked it up for a friend off the local Craigslist and restored it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Nice!! And with Team Faema paint! 

I have a very similar frame (same paint, but 5 years older) that I've been working on.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

totally digging this thread....subscribed now.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

While we're on the topic of vintage TT bikes that have been used in anger, this was used in the Barcelona Olympics in the team TT by the Australian Team, Patrick Jonker to be more precise.

740x Dura Ace, except BB, hubs and cassette.

Grumps


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I used to have one of those Team Faema Merckx's - one of my favorite road bikes ever. Thanks for posting yours!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

1980 Colnago Super

My first serious resto, about 6 years ago now. Stripped the layers of crap paint, brazed on the cable stops that had been ground off, respray, repro decals, and then the hunt for period correct Campy stuff. Enjoyable project.









I got keen on little details, like paint filling the cutouts, even on the fork tangs.

Grumps


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

*Merlin*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Early C-Record bike with De Rosa style square crown fork.


Iconic bike. perfect stem length. a bit small for the rider.. cobalt brakes? best campa record vintage. Bad ass bike.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Iconic bike. perfect stem length. a bit small for the rider.. cobalt brakes? best campa record vintage. Bad ass bike.


Yes, Cobalto brakes, and a set of spare Deltas. It's a tad small but not bad. I got it about 15 years ago, before C-Record was considered vintage and cool.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

This thing had its first outing today. Evolution bikes were handmade here in Australia by Ken Evans and his son Paul ... Ken Evans was a very well known frame builder. Groupset is Chorus nine-speed.


image by benatherton71, on Flickr


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Yes, Cobalto brakes, and a set of spare Deltas. It's a tad small but not bad. I got it about 15 years ago, before C-Record was considered vintage and cool.


I like the 42/52 "find some legs" crankset. 130mm cinelli 1A stem?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Beuatifull bike. Perfect. 


pentlandexile said:


> This thing had its first outing today. Evolution bikes were handmade here in Australia by Ken Evans and his son Paul ... Ken Evans was a very well known frame builder. Groupset is Chorus nine-speed.
> 
> 
> image by benatherton71, on Flickr


----------



## herkimer81 (Aug 7, 2013)

Shogun700 said:


> 1989-ish Quintana Roo Superform-with a vintage MTB pedigree.....
> 
> According to Tom Teesdale's website, the first Quintanas were built with Excel tubing, fillet brazed over tig welded Tange Prestige, with a two color spatter paint-Imron. Apparently Tom's wife did the paint, and no two bikes were made the same. I love the gold spatter on this one, and everything about it really-the fork is a knockout. It's a little too small for me with the original 650c wheelset, but I really don't care. I can't decide what to do with it yet, I don't know much about tri bikes circa 1989 but I'll likely try to build it up as it would have been back in the day.
> 
> ...


New to this site so I'm perusing the thread. This QR is awesome! Got my vote. TT bikes are my favorite.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*New project*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on. I have had a few Rodriguez's over the years.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

tductape said:


> Right on. I have had a few Rodriguez's over the years.


Any photo's or general information/impressions ? My internet search yields nothing except a little history of R&E cycles on their website. . This one has a Reynolds fork and is stamped Reynolds butted 531 at the base of the seat tube. It's 57cm square ctc. Spaced for 7sp.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice find! Rodriguez's were indeed the product of Angel Rodriguez at R&E Cycles in Seattle. Very nice lugwork and attention to detail! I had one of their tandems at one point.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*1981 Raleigh Carlton*

Nice old Carlton I picked up recently.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok...its a '96 but still...its vintage to me. Not too many Campagnolo-equiped 'Gooses around! It rides great and I see no reason to upgrade for the annual mileage I ride (<1000 miles).


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*1980's Mongoose "Mangusta"*

Here's a rare mid-80's Mongoose Mangusta! Only made for a short time, they were an odd mix of components including Campy & Stronglight on an Italian built Columbus tube frame. Their foray into the road bike market was not successful!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> I had this Merckx for a while too. It was Dag Otto Lauritzen's bike from Team Motorolla with Lance and Bob Roll. I would have kept it if it weren't a wet noodle.


The scan I saw of Lance's Motorola Merckx said Columbus Max tubing......a noodle? Interesting.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I just finished this bike up tonight after the final part (bottom bracket) arrived on Friday. I bought the frame/fork about a year ago (probably a bit longer). The frame is a 1980 Merckx repainted in Team Faema colors. It's taken a while to come up with Super Record parts (at a reasonable cost) with 1980 date stamps, Merckx bend 3T bars, Merckx stem, and Merckx signature saddle.

The 1980 frames were pretty unique, although there is a lot of variation in the early frames. This was the first year that Eddy produced frames with his name on them. For years Merckx frames had been made by others: Falcon, Calnago, Kessles, etc. But in 1980 Eddy with the help of Ugo DeRosa set up a new factory in Belgium to produce Merckx Frames. The early frames had a lot in common with DeRosas of the era, unlike later Merckx frames. 1980 frames had Eddy's signature on the seat stay caps, long point lugs, unique BB shells, and Eddy's signature on the top of the flat-crown fork - all of which disappeared over the years.

I'd been looking for either a 1980 frame or a Team Faema for a while, when this one dropped in my lap. The original color was blue, but the paint was trashed so the previous owner opted for Eddy's 1960's team paint. I was more than happy with the new paint.  My only change from how the bike would have looked in 1980 are the tires and the brake levers, which are slightly newer C-Record but I wanted to have aero cables.

I can't wait to see how it rides.

(Ignore the pedals, as they were sitting next to my work bench and were easy to put on to check the saddle height.)


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great Laffeaux.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Nice one Laffeaux! I used to own one of those. Really nice bike. I sold it to buy one of the first Litespeed MTB frames, which was a mistake. (Should have waited for a later model with better geometry, etc.) The buyer had it for a couple of weeks and then had a crash when he hit an expansion joint crossing the Williamsburg Bridge in the rain and totalled it.

Of all the road bikes I've owned, that's the one I miss the most. Enjoy it!


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this in. I didn't want to put it in the WIW thread, since it's not a mtb.

I just picked this tiny little road bike up on craigslist and can't find out anything about it. It is a KHS Super Racer from (I'm guessing) the late 70's to early 80's. It has 20" wheels and about a 15" seat-tube. I bought simply as a garage racer, and I absolutely love it, it's a blast to ride (especially after a couple beers :thumbsup: )

Anybody ever seen one of these before? Was it like a display bike, like those mini tents or fridges they use in retail stores? Or is it actually a tiny little kids' road bike?

There is a sticker that says Denny's on it, anyone know if that's an old bike shop or something?

Any help would be appreciated, and if I should post this in the "What's it worth" thread, let me know


----------



## Shuttlebug (Nov 3, 2013)

I had a friend in college who was only 3'8" tall and rode the smallest road bike I've ever seen. Perhaps this is something like her bike?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1969 Cinelli SC*

I recently restored this bike, these pics are from the day it came back from the painter summer of 2011.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

That frame is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you and I agree. I almost wanted to leave it like this but I built it up anyway. Sourced all of the period correct parts even found vintage cables and housing. The only part I was not able to get were the "no logo" Campagnolo brakes...Because I did not have an extra grand just for a brake set.


----------



## Valhart (Jun 15, 2010)

Seriously, what could be more desirable than THAT!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Valhart said:


> Seriously, what could be more desirable than THAT!


thanks again,

Fred Smedly, love that Rodriguez, particularly the treatment of the bottom bracket shell. I have long said that the true test of a fine handmade bike lies in how the builder treats the hidden areas like under the bb shell.

A few more pics of the Cinelli, these from when it first went together. I have made a few changes since these photos were made like shortening the brake housing and added NOS Alfredo Binda straps. A bit of irony for the velophile: The parts donor bike where I sourced the Nuovo Record record group was a Windsor Profesional.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooh, that Cinelli is beautiful! Nice resto job!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

StrangeBike13 said:


> Oooh, that Cinelli is beautiful! Nice resto job!


+1.....


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1983 3Rensho Standard*

For the second look inside my bicycle garage I offer a somewhat unusual 3Rensho Standard model. 3Renshos are not particularly rare, even if they are fine bikes, but this one is unusual because it was made for the domestic Japanese market. An American who was teaching English in Tokyo and needed transportation purchased the bike bringing it home when she returned. Fast forward two decades and I am at a garage sale chatting with two nice ladies when I ask if they had any bikes. The younger one said she had a bike that used to have those funny glue on tires. Next thing I know she rolls out the 3Rensho pictured here. A little negotiating, a trip to the ATM and the bike was mine.

The unparalleled craftsmanship on 3Renshos make the brand special. The hand cut spear point lugs and flawless brazing create a beautiful machine. As I am sure most already know 3Rensho it is the creation of master frame builder Yoshi Konno who built frames largely for Keirin track racing in Japan. The track models are highly prized and carry a hefty price tag which is fine with me because I prefer road bikes. One last note, 3Rensho became very popular in the 80s and Yoshi Konno eventually stopped brazing frames in favor of doing the design work and running the company. So an early 80s frame like this one is more likely to have been built by Mr. Konno.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> I recently restored this bike, these pics are from the day it came back from the painter summer of 2011.


pure class.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

*3rensho built Allez*

Sadly, no longer mine. The one bike I regret selling


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I am a huge 3Rensho fan....oh yeah I already posted that. Well anyway the Specialized 3Rensho is truly "special" had one offered to me last year but I had just bought another bike...that is how it goes sometimes. The good news is that they come up for sale fairly regularly so if your regrets get to bad buy another.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

Yessir, I keep an eye out regularly. The next one will no doubt be more than $100 though


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Rodneyleon said:


> Yessir, I keep an eye out regularly. The next one will no doubt be more than $100 though


ow that hurts, oh well maybe you will get one via Karma.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*A couple of my favorites*


----------



## 68Volks (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello everyone New to the forums,I just bought my first road bike at a garage sale.It's a fully chrome Mongoose Mangusta


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Welcome 68Volks...

BTW Steel29er, I like the look of the red,white and blue pista. Is that also a Raleigh?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Could.........not..........resist.





Any guesses?

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Any guesses?


De Rosa? (probably not)


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Could.........not..........resist.
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> Steve


J. P. Weigle...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

laffeaux, nope on the De Rosa...this one hits closer to home.

lewisfoto, sooooo close.

A few more pics....







Steve


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Close geographically, thematically, historically? or....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> Close geographically, thematically, historically? or....


Yes, yes, and yes...

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

A few more pics...









Steve


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Ted Wojcik.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> Ted Wojcik.


BAM! Give that man a cigar.

What gave it away?

Steve


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

We have two in the family and I'm always on the look for one for myself. I saw it for sale - too small alas.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> We have two in the family and I'm always on the look for one for myself. I saw it for sale - too small alas.


Two in the family...lucky duck. I've wanted one of Ted's frames for quite a while, but I figured it would be an MTB when I nabbed one. When I saw this road frame, I knew I wanted it...think I got a great deal...glad I wasn't bidding against you, lol.

Did you see the smaller one too?

Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not vintage, but I'll see your heart shaped cutouts, and give them right back.....

The build has been improved with time, yellow fenders are gone, but the pics I have of its current state are craptacular. 

Nice score Steve!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I've only ever been able to find smaller ones, so my wife has a matched pair of MTB/Road in green. Beautiful bikes. She loves them.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The Wojcik was a great deal. I thought about being competition on that one, but passed. I look forward to the build up and more pics!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Craig, need a full shot of that sexy red ride.

mainlyfats, the small one they had was cool...if I had more disposable income I would have bid on it too. I'm glad you're taller than me 

Nate, yeah I was surprised to get it for less than two bills...glad you're taller than me too, lol. The build won't be anything dead serious...I want to build it as a relatively period correct racer...no complete grouppo...more like what a privateer would have put together bitd.

Full shot:



Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Forgot I had these pics too, since we're talkin' Wojciks and what not...

Customers, came in this past summer for some lovin'.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Forgot I had these pics too, since we're talkin' Wojciks and what not...
> 
> Customers, came in this past summer for some lovin'.


Love that bike. I'm a sucker for those flat crown forks. That's a beauty.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thought you guys might enjoy this....got a reply from Ted today about the frame:




"I actually remember that frame. I've built about 3000 now. Built in 1983 or so for Doug Day. A regional phenom who I helped with equipment for a few years until Richard Sachs decided to give him more than I could. This was built very early in my career and I'm glad it still exists.

Enjoy,

Ted"


I emailed him back to see what type of racing Doug Day did on it, and if he remembered how it was built up:


"Back then citizen (not USCF) racing was popular. Short road races 15-50 miles. Doug won pretty much everything he entered. I was best man at his wedding and we have been long time friends, but as it happens as we get older we only are in contact from time to time now. Campy Record was the stuff to have then. I'm pretty sure that is the way it was equipped. . My wife and I attended just about every event within reasonable driving distance. Gave away a lot of money in primes. We loved bicycle racing and supported skinny tire racing big time. I've been building for 33 years now and have way more work than I can handle. Some health issues have slowed things to a crawl at times, but as my WEB site says,"I ain't dead yet". I plan to do as much as I can do as long as I can do it.

Thanks for getting in touch. I think you will like the bike.

Ted"




Pretty darn cool...I doubt I'll be able to afford a vintage Record build, but I guess I might need to try, lol.



cheers,

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I doubt I'll be able to afford a vintage Record build, but I guess I might need to try, lol.


Super Record can be a little expensive, but you can generally find Nuovo Record for a little less - both would work on a early 80s frame. Where it gets fun/expensive/frustrating is getting the correct date stamps to match your frame.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

laffeaux said:


> Super Record can be a little expensive, but you can generally find Nuovo Record for a little less - both would work on a early 80s frame. Where it gets fun/expensive/frustrating is getting the correct date stamps to match your frame.


Nuovo Record is actually quite affordable largely due to the fact that it was made for such a long time and prices for vintage stuff are a bit weak right now. Front mechs are easily had at $15 to $30 Rears for $40 to $50. But by far the least expensive way to get the kit you want is to buy a parts donor bike. Look for brands like Basso that were plentiful but not too collectible now. I did this when I built the '69 Cinelli, found a bike with all original date code matching parts for about $500. Which is a fraction of the cost if I had tried to source the parts one at a time.

Steven


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love that bike. I'm a sucker for those flat crown forks. That's a beauty.


Yeah, it's a sweet one for sure. Rides awesome too. It's got just the right melange of parts too, about 3 differing vintages, all playing nicely together.....

Steve, yeah, I'll work on that. I have several that I need to clean and shoot some pics of, that I think ya'll will enjoy! Just continuously busy at the shop, and pics take time.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> Nuovo Record is actually quite affordable largely due to the fact that it was made for such a long time and prices for vintage stuff are a bit weak right now. Front mechs are easily had at $15 to $30 Rears for $40 to $50. But by far the least expensive way to get the kit you want is to buy a parts donor bike. Look for brands like Basso that were plentiful but not too collectible now. I did this when I built the '69 Cinelli, found a bike with all original date code matching parts for about $500. Which is a fraction of the cost if I had tried to source the parts one at a time.
> 
> Steven


+1 PUCH, Romic and other central or Eastern European bikes are other good ones to find a parts kit.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

....And, of course, with the parts donor bike you get to sell the frameset to offset your costs...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> ....And, of course, with the parts donor bike you get to sell the frameset to offset your costs...


Dollars are tight for the Holidays, but last night a Takara Competition with a full Arabesque kit popped up on my local CL for $100...I've always admired the "campyesqueness" of 600 EX, so I grabbed it to build up the Ted until I can afford a nicer setup. Just need to relace the hubs to 700c rims and I'm good to go.

Steve


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet! Very cool that he remembered it and it has a solid pedigree to boot.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen!

I always liked that stuff too


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Early Christmas present to myself, Torelli Super Strada:

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Torelli.jpg" >


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce.. I like Torelli.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> I always liked that stuff too


Haha...here ya go Craig:

TAKARA COMPETITION Road Bike- 12 speed

Wish it had 700c's on it, but I think I have a set of 36 hole 700c rims hanging in the rafters somewhere to swap 'em out.

Steve


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Digging those Wojciks! Nice bikes.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Haha...here ya go Craig:


Great shape, nice pick up, bet the stuff looks a lot better on a more pedigreed frame


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

colker1 said:


> NIce.. I like Torelli.


+1 , what year?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Fred Smedley said:


> +1 , what year?


Wish I knew, took lock-nuts off the campy hubs but no date codes. Limited info on older Torellis but my best guess is mid 80's based on components and overall presentation. If anyone has additional info I would appreciate it!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> Wish I knew, took lock-nuts off the campy hubs but no date codes. Limited info on older Torellis but my best guess is mid 80's based on components and overall presentation. If anyone has additional info I would appreciate it!


rear hub width? 130 or 125mm?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

colker1 said:


> rear hub width? 130 or 125mm?


Actually 120mm. Nuovo Tipo hubs, 990 Derailleurs and Super Record shifters. Can't find date codes or serial numbers on anything. Also has Ofmega Competizione cranks: AKA the poorman's Super Record, haha!

Edit: Just found some info that puts the 990 components in the 1980-85 range.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

5 speed?


Sizzler said:


> Actually 120mm. Nuovo Tipo hubs, 990 Derailleurs and Super Record shifters. Can't find date codes or serial numbers on anything. Also has Ofmega Competizione cranks: AKA the poorman's Super Record, haha!
> 
> Edit: Just found some info that puts the 990 components in the 1980-85 range.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

jeff said:


> 5 speed?


6 speed. I actually swapped out the 6 speed Regina freewheel with a 7 speed Sante to improve shifting.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Man there are some nice vintage steel in this thread. While mine isn't exactly road bike specific, it has Shimano 600 on it and it beautiful.

1982 Suteki (sold by sears) Mixte.

DSC_0001 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC_0042 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HAGASAN said:


> Man there are some nice vintage steel in this thread. While mine isn't exactly road bike specific, it has Shimano 600 on it and it beautiful.
> 
> 1982 Suteki (sold by sears) Mixte.
> 
> ...


Yes it is beautiful.


----------



## 68Volks (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1974 Schwinn Paramount, Coppertone*

Another look inside the bike garage

I am very sentimental about the Schwinn Paramount, it is the quintessential American racing bicycle going back to the early 20th century. It is not well known, outside of VRC that is, but bike racing, in particular the brutal 6-day races, were bigger than baseball in the 1890s and 1900s. New York's Madison Square Garden was so named because of the madison races and Schwinn was there.

This bike frame is the culmination of years of development by the elite Schwinn lightweight team that made the Paramount at the Chicago factory from about 1959 until production was moved to Waterford in the early 1980s. By 1974 the Paramount was a sleek modern machine with a touch of the old world in the chromed Nervex lugs. The Paramount, like the Raleigh Professional, was the choice of amateur and professional racers alike and as a result Schwinn sold thousands of them. All Chicago Paramounts are collectible but this one is special because it is painted the rare and desired coppertone. The color was not popular at the time but since then it has taken on a cult like following. A Sting-Ray in coppertone will fetch hundreds of dollars more than a similar bike with a common paint. And the paint on this Paramount is almost flawless and absolutely original. The decals are another matter as the original owner chose not to have the Schwinn name on the down tube but just the Paramount. Still this is how the bike came to me and so it will stay. A sad story, the largest flaw to this bike was made by me! After I built it up (yes it is complete now) I took it out for a spin but did not affix the rear wheel properly and made a huge burn on the inside of the chain stay. I hate that.

Steven


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Rarest of the Rare*

Name the frame builder,


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Name the frame builder


Total hip shot, Eisentraut?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nope, but a respectable guess.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Peter J


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't really see the details but Ritchey?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Another look inside the bike garage
> 
> I am very sentimental about the Schwinn Paramount, it is the quintessential American racing bicycle going back to the early 20th century. It is not well known, outside of VRC that is, but bike racing, in particular the brutal 6-day races, were bigger than baseball in the 1890s and 1900s. New York's Madison Square Garden was so named because of the madison races and Schwinn was there.
> 
> ...


Beautifull. Sublime.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Name the frame builder,


Rumpfy?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ritchey would be too obvious for DoubleC but from a distance it has the same attributes as mine. Thats why I am sticking to PJ. Plus, he says it's rare. One thing for sure, it is too big for him.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Stan?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, Peter Johnson with characteristic track style fork.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Do I win the bike?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice Find!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Win the Keyesville Stage Race.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I would have to convince all the other vintage racers to bring newer bikes. Then, maybe.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

What's the underside of the shell look like?

And what size is it..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Too big for you H. My size


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

A couple of my favorites from the East




























And newest project, early Serotta #577


----------



## nowhere-man (Feb 3, 2012)

Steel29er said:


> A couple of my favorites from the East
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's killer bikes!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*3Rensho*

The Dura-Ace AX looks great on the 3Rensho. Here is mine with less spectacular 600 ex


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice Lewis! 

Thanks Nowhere man!


----------



## dupont2005 (Apr 26, 2014)

How would I go about identifying a frameset? The lugs look extremely common, I've seen identical looking lugs on multiple makes online. The head tube has holes for a badge, no indicators on dropouts anywhere. Nearly every part on the bike was Suntour, but the bike is completely decal free and I don't believe in it's original paint. So it could have been rebuilt.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

^ Kick stand, stem shifters, safety brakes, big steel pie plate behind the cassette... I'm going to go out on a limb and say it is a generic 10sp bike from the bike boom of 70s and 80s in department stores under a thousand and one different brand names.

Grumps


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cecil Behringer*

Last summer I got to see an amazing collection of Cecil Behringer bikes from one of his friends. It was in a cramped attic so photo conditions were tough.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157634589308254/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157634589387142/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157634582993435/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157634583160687/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157634589890060/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clockworkbikes/sets/72157634589841594/


----------



## shankes3 (Dec 30, 2011)

How are the 70's Motobecanes that were made in France regarded for quality? Department store bike, or something better? In particular reference to the Super Mirage.

Thanks!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Super Mitage is a middle of the line offering, but the Grand Record, and the Le Champion were fine bicycles.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1960 Schwinnn Paramount*

Oh gawd, another bike!

This came from the local Craigslist and was too good of a deal to pass. Vintage 1960 all chrome Schwinn Paramount P-12 with a mix of Campagnolo Gran Sport and French parts. The bike shows some signs of neglect but is still in remarkable condition and appears to be mostly original.

Aside from the Campagnolo derailleurs it is an unusual build for an early Paramount with Stronglight cranks, Mafac brakes, Philippe stem and bars. Also very unusual for a early paramount to be all chrome.

Serial number is E 63, so built sometime in the fall of 1960.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> Oh gawd, another bike!
> 
> This came from the local Craigslist and was too good of a deal to pass. Vintage 1960 all chrome Schwinn Paramount P-12 with a mix of Campagnolo Gran Sport and French parts. The bike shows some signs of neglect but is still in remarkable condition and appears to be mostly original.
> 
> ...


 i have seen an early track paramount w/ a curved seat tube, all chromed.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Just saw the 3Ren and Zunow up thread---wonderful bikes! Those are just about perfect. I've always wanted a Zunow and have for several years regretted selling my last 3Rensho. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Mistral.jpg" >

Holdsworth Mistral Dirt-Stache project. Still trying to decide which bar tape to use.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

^ That is beyond cool! If that was my bike I'd... tape the bars and ride it lots. 

Bar tape, I'd go with a leather Brooks to match the saddle. Or if you're not convinced then the cheaper option would be the faux leather looking Fizik microtex. 

What tyres are those? Clearance good or a bit close?

Grumps


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Coincidence that this thread got a bump and I just finished the Wojick build tonight.

Can't post pics yet though, because I didn't know you need two rolls of cloth bar tape to finish a set of road bars, ugh.


I am going to ride it tomorrow though.



Steve


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> ^ That is beyond cool! If that was my bike I'd... tape the bars and ride it lots.
> 
> Bar tape, I'd go with a leather Brooks to match the saddle. Or if you're not convinced then the cheaper option would be the faux leather looking Fizik microtex.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it's really fun and comfortable to ride. I was thinking the Brooks tape too, but 60 dollars :eekster:

I decided to go with option two, some Fizik tape someone gave me, it'll work until I can get something better.

Clearance? Could easily fit 700x38 with fenders!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks familiar.


Sizzler said:


> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Mistral.jpg" >
> 
> Holdsworth Mistral Dirt-Stache project. Still trying to decide which bar tape to use.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> Thanks, it's really fun and comfortable to ride. I was thinking the Brooks tape too, but 60 dollars :eekster:
> 
> I decided to go with option two, some Fizik tape someone gave me, it'll work until I can get something better.
> 
> Clearance? Could easily fit 700x38 with fenders!


I have a deep connection to this.. i remember bikes from my childhood sporting fat road tires and bars similar to moustaches. They were fast, bad and sexy. awesome build and i like your bontrager too.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Took the Ted out for a shakedown/fit ride around the neighborhood, and couldn't resist a pic:



Still needs some adjustments, but man, it felt nice.

Steve


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on ECS. Looks good.


----------



## nowhere-man (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice..


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

colker1 said:


> I have a deep connection to this.. i remember bikes from my childhood sporting fat road tires and bars similar to moustaches. They were fast, bad and sexy. awesome build and i like your bontrager too.


I'm glad to hear you like it. I actually began the build with spare parts and no expectations but the first ride reminded me why I like bikes.

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/mistral2.jpg" >


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

For me, the answer is always Black Cinelli cork ribbon.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Incoming. Not rare or special, but certainly 1991 era neon awesomeness. Hopefully it's still glued together, but if it isn't I'm not out much.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sizzler said:


> I'm glad to hear you like it. I actually began the build with spare parts and no expectations but the first ride reminded me why I like bikes.
> 
> <img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/mistral2.jpg" >


Pretty bike. Love the laid back angles and the bigger tires.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like I did alright on this one. I'm not sure how you tell if the bonds are shot, but no visual evidence of it (gaps look tight), and it doesn't do anything weird in terms of noises or behavior under power, so I guess it's ok. I'm guessing if the seat tube-BB lug was loose it would be pretty obvious.

Untitled by Mr. P, on Flickr

Replaced the gel seat with the Turbo, popped on my SPDs and there she sits. The 36cm c-c bars will have to go (they are Specialized, so were changed at some point), as was the stem (catalog shows a black stem). I'm $200 in at this point.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Digging the old bikes in here! Anyway, I just picked up this frame for free! Trying to make it into a commuter. Picking it up from the shop at lunch today. All I had to replace was tires, tubes, bar tape and seat. Had them go through the BB, hubs, wheels, brakes, etc as well. Haven't had a road bike in 22 years!

It appears to be a 1977 Schwinn "Approved" Le Tour II. Guessing it was originally red.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like a fine start to a commuter bike. I would bin the stem shifters and brake lever extensions just because I don't like the way they look. You can also save some weight with a wheel upgrade and a cheap aluminum post to replace the steel one.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

lewisfoto said:


> Looks like a fine start to a commuter bike. I would bin the stem shifters and brake lever extensions just because I don't like the way they look. You can also save some weight with a wheel upgrade and a cheap aluminum post to replace the steel one.


Yeah, I gotta make sure it fits first. It may be a hair small but we did measurements and I sorta sat on it (didn't have tires on, so didn't wanna really sit on bare wheels).

Once I determine I'm keeping it, I may do a few upgrades over time (and hold onto the original parts).


----------



## 68Volks (Dec 3, 2013)

*1985 Mongoose Mangusta*

Hello everyone I bought this bike a few months ago,it's my first road bike and from what I researched not to many around._It was made by Motobecane with lightweight Columbus tubing, and sold by Mongoose Bikes as the "Mangusta" _


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

*1976 Strawberry Racing Cycle*

Andy Newland's company Strawberry Racing Cycles were Handbuilt Italian style frames started in 1971 in a small shop out of Portland Oregon,the racing frames were done by Mark DiNucci a well known local racer himself, SRC used mostly Prugnet lugs and Reynolds tubing this build includes Campy hubs on tubular Faimme wheels,Campagnolo Nuovo Record Components /Cinelli bar & stem/Avocet saddle and post.


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

here is my 1988 Trek 400 with and without panniers


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

You take that on Helltrack? You are Rad, Crew!


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Hell yeah! and i Kick Bart Taylor's A** every time


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*1998 Chris Chance*

Here's a crappy cell phone pic of my '98 Chris Chance at the Adirondak Loj.

This is an awesome upgrade from my 1984 Cannondale (aka bone shaker).


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

*1970/71 Raleigh Pro*

I just inherited this beautiful classic road bike from my Uncle. The paint matches the 1970 catalog, according to Sheldon Brown's site the serial number is from 1971. There are a few knicks in the paint on the top tube and slight surface rust on the of the components. Other than that, it is in really nice shape and rides great.

One unique thing is the lacing on the rear wheel. My uncle is a retired engineer, he kept breaking spokes and the chain so he and one of his partners made several computer models of the best lacing pattern for his weight and strength. After rebuilding the rear wheel, his problems were solved.

I am going to start with a basic tune up and new grip tape. We will see what all it needs from here. I have not spent much time on a road bike, but you cannot beat this one.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

*1988 Cannondale Criterium*

I imagine it is difficult to call a Cannondale a vintage road bike. In 1990 I built up a 1988 Cannondale Criterium frame that was being blown out by a bike shop due to the Klein lawsuit. It cost $100 with the CroMo fork. With he kids I gained a little weight and started riding my '86 SR400 and this one hung from the rafters for 20 years until a few weeks ago.

When I built it back then I picked up the non-aero Dura Ace brake set cheap because no one wanted non-aero. Same with the toe-clip pedals. Same with the Simplex retrofriction shifters. I found a shop selling the Dura Ace crank cheap. A shop was selling the Brooks Team Pro on sale and I bought Superbe Pro hubs and MA-40 rims and built them with DB spokes.

I cleaned everything up and re-packed all of the bearings. In addition to new cables, housings, and tape, I swapped out the original 7400 6 speed deraileurs for some 8 speed I already had, added Bullseye piulleys that had been sitting for years, swapped out the 3ttt 36cm bars for Cinelli 64-40cm and threw on a SunRace 13-28 freewheel (I have the original 7 spd DA freewheel). I replaced the original 52/42 with a 48/39... soon to be 38.

Almost 25 years after it originally hit the road I took it back out this morning. The crit geometry still dives into turn, it climbs like it always did and despite what people say about them, I don't find the ride that harsh.

























John


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, from my son





Philippe


----------



## skoda (Sep 27, 2010)

oneschnark said:


> Hi, from my son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Ellison!!! He did great work out of a small shop in Houston, too bad he's no longer building frames. He used 6061 aluminum and a pizza oven for the heat treating.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow....so cool.

Mikkelsen Custom Tall Man "Road Special" Fillet Brazed 70cm Dura Ace Cinelli | eBay

Steve


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

93' Dean 650C and Vitus.....As U can see the Vitus got trashed by a 3/4 ton van....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

This is not the best picture as the light was getting pretty low when I took it. In the front is an old frame with new(ish) components and in the back is an old frame with old components. Both frames are from about 1975.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

laffeaux said:


> This is not the best picture as the light was getting pretty low when I took it. In the front is an old frame with new(ish) components and in the back is an old frame with old components. Both frames are from about 1975.


What can I say but WOW! I would love to see more of the GC...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

lewisfoto said:


> What can I say but WOW! I would love to see more of the GC...


I really should take some better pics, but...

The frame is the Italian version made by Alberto sometime in '74 or later. There's no date stamp on the frame or fork, but the details match up to the frames that he made after the Masi California split.









The famed Masi twin-plane crown.









The dropouts were milled to save weight - there are easily 8-10 grams saved right there. 









And the chain rings received the same "M" cut-out that the BB has.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunning, 

This has been on my short list for awhile (particularly the '74 double plate.) Every time one comes up I am deep in some other project, and then I think I have too many Italian bikes. Anyway thanks for sharing.

Steven


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

The Miyata is for business and the Wizard is for fun. Mike Howard and Brian Bayliss built the Wizard frame for my dad around 1974. It's built with a combination of Campagnolo, Suntour, and Shimano (the front derailleur is an 80's vintage 105). Apparently Dad was looking for whatever parts he could get for a deal at the time. I'm not going to change a thing, it rides like a cadillac.

20111229-Miyata 912-3-2.jpg by PeterDSims, on Flickr


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

peter.thedrake said:


> The Miyata is for business and the Wizard is for fun. Mike Howard and Brian Bayliss built the Wizard frame for my dad around 1974. It's built with a combination of Campagnolo, Suntour, and Shimano. Apparently Dad was looking for whatever parts he could get for a deal at the time.


Wow Wizards are uber rare.....


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

They have a fun history given all the shenanigans that went on with the Masi alumni. In Baylis' own words,

"At this stage of my apprenticeship, I was finally moved to
the paint department [at Masi Carlsbad], where I was the assistant to Ron Smith
(no relation to Roger). This is where I learned the paint sequence
and techniques I still use today. I also was able to learn the art
of applying varnish decals to the painted frames. I hand painted
yellow trim in the cutouts as well.

My time at Masi came to an end. One of my roommates
and fellow workers at Masi, Mike Howard, who was being
groomed as a brazer there and myself, decided to strike out
on our own. Jumping ship was something they tried to prevent.
But Mike had become frustrated with Mario, as they were
trying to build forks with "twin plate" fork crowns. Mario
was difficult to work with. The previous brazing trainee had
left, having a difficult time with Mario over similar issues.

Mike and I quit and we moved back to Orange County,
and began to build the notorious Wizard Bicycles. During
that two year period we both learned a lot about the craft
and a little, very little, about the business of framebuilding.
We built about 75 serial numbered frames. We built a few
for ourselves as well. There were probably about 80
frames or so total.

At Wizard, we put a lot of time into each frame, which made
them highly regarded. We weren't making much money though.
In mid-1976, we received a call Masi in Carlsbad. They had
fired all of the crew and only the shop manager, Gian Simonetti,
remained. They wanted Mike and I to come back to Masi as
foremen, and assemble a new crew. By then the newfangled
"investment cast" lugs were being used. I became the painting
foreman, head painter, and the person who trained the guys to
shape and file lugs, as I did the painting of the Wizards and did
all the lugwork. Mike was the brazing foreman, since he did the
fixturing and brazing of the Wizards."
Baylis Handmade Cycles: The History of Baylis Cycles

Of course Howard went on to build Medici bikes and Baylis covered his frames in gold leaf. Mike got in some trouble, but I actually talked to him through email a few years ago when I was cleaning this bike up and he was starting work on a batch of 35th anniversary Wizard frames with Baylis' help. Unfortunately I can't find any info on whether the frames were completed or not.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Any close ups of the Wizard?


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

peter.thedrake said:


> Of course Howard went on to build Medici bikes and Baylis covered his frames in gold leaf. Mike got in some trouble, but I actually talked to him through email a few years ago when I was cleaning this bike up and he was starting work on a batch of 35th anniversary Wizard frames with Baylis' help. Unfortunately I can't find any info on whether the frames were completed or not.


I attend the monthly vintage ride at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena and Mike Howard is a regular participant. I believe a couple of years ago I saw an unpainted Wizard at one of the gatherings but can't remember the details, it may have been a re-issue. Last year Mike was able to acquire, with the help of the CR list, an original Wizard that he brings out to the vintage ride on occasion.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> Any close ups of the Wizard?


Lots of paint damage, but here you go. I love the lug work and paint. Funny that Baylis said they weren't making a lot of money off the bikes because my dad told me he picked Wizard because they were local, had the Masi reputation, and were really reasonably priced.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

lewisfoto said:


> I attend the monthly vintage ride at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena and Mike Howard is a regular participant. I believe a couple of years ago I saw an unpainted Wizard at one of the gatherings but can't remember the details, it may have been a re-issue. Last year Mike was able to acquire, with the help of the CR list, an original Wizard that he brings out to the vintage ride on occasion.


I'm really happy to hear he's still riding. He was really helpful in answering all the questions I had about the bike. Really nice guy.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

peter.thedrake said:


> Lots of paint damage, but here you go. I love the lug work and paint. Funny that Baylis said they weren't making a lot of money off the bikes because my dad told me he picked Wizard because they were local, had the Masi reputation, and were really reasonably priced.


Nice looking bike! The lug work is very Masi-esque. I like it.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how vintage this is, or who made it, but it was way too pretty to pass up....



Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I'm not sure how vintage this is, or who made it, but it was way too pretty to pass up....


Neat looking fork, but I don't recognize it. Is the steerer tube 1-1/8"?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> Neat looking fork, but I don't recognize it. Is the steerer tube 1-1/8"?


Yes, and threadless.

I posted on Bike Forums too, hoping for an ID.

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Yes, and threadless.


That would mean that it was produced after 2000. Hope you're able to identify it.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

What kind of ends does it have?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks laffeaux...fingers crossed, but I know it's not going to be easy.



lewisfoto said:


> What kind of ends does it have?


I couldn't see any writing on the dropouts, but I'll check tonight with a magnifying glass.

No marks on the steerer, but someone wrote "souldoubt" with a marker at some point.

Steve


----------



## SeaTown (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is my 1985 Guerciotti GLX8700. A mix of old and new components. Love this bike. It handles great and is comfortable enough to ride a double century on.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe SoulCraft? Their stock fork is tigged but similar. Is it drilled for brakes?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

jeff said:


> Maybe SoulCraft? Their stock fork is tigged but similar. Is it drilled for brakes?


Thanks Jeff, that looks like a solid lead.

My fork is undrilled.

I sent Soulcraft a message...waiting for a reply.

Steve


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

*Pro Strada*









Something I picked up from the original owner several months ago.

I am thinking a 1982 or 3 model. Has full campy, sew ups etc.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice! That matching pump is an awesome touch.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Interesting that it was converted to a flat bar but the sew ups were retained.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1963 Paramount P 14 Track*

Paramount track model redone by Brian Bayliss, with lug thinning re-chrome and repaint. It is mostly period correct with the exception of the chain tires, chainring and spokes. The decals are the later 60s 70s version, maybe because the correct "Disneyland" style were unavailavle I have had it for three years and the restoration was done by a previous owner.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Yowza


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

peter.thedrake said:


> Yowza


Yeah thanks, I will be showing this and three other road bikes at the StubHub center during the LA Grand Prix track race this evening.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

peter.thedrake said:


> Yowza


What he said.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Mountain Goat


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

Looks nice, how about a better side pic


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

sbsbiker said:


> Looks nice, how about a better side pic


Crappy iPhone pics, here is another. I replaced front tire with another tan side wall


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Randonneur bars fenders and foam grips. you ues this for touring?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

He just picked it up. It was in the pac Northwest, so I am sure the fenders had some use (tho it doesn't look like much--what a beaut!).


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

*1972 Olympia*

Campagnolo Equipped-Nisi Wheels with Tipo Hubs--3ttt stems & bars--Universal Super68 brakes


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow that is amazingly clean looks unused.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, Grove road

Philippe


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

That grove is niiiiiiiice. Dura Ace bits?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You have no limits. 


oneschnark said:


> Hi, Grove road
> 
> Philippe


----------



## sukram (May 12, 2004)

Have a excellent Zunow Ti Roadbike with complete Dura Ace group. Very very rar Bicycle frame build in Japan.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, never seen a Ti Zunow before. That is a cool ride.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*Be careful, they used low grade Russian titanium on this bikes.*

No, just kidding. That IS a rare bird.



sukram said:


> View attachment 957658
> 
> 
> Have a excellent Zunow Ti Roadbike with complete Dura Ace group. Very very rar Bicycle frame build in Japan.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

*Here's my Winter project.*

Almost complete. This is a bike that I have lusted for many years. Good ol' ebay.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ooooohhh... one of my unicorns.


----------



## High Gear (Oct 13, 2007)

High Gear said:


> Almost complete. This is a bike that I have lusted for many years. Good ol' ebay.
> View attachment 957692
> View attachment 957695


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Chorus 10 silver crankset. NIce.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

A few detail shots from my latest road bike rebuild....

This one has an MTB tie in too.









Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hanging some parts.....









Steve


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)

A few of mine:


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

That c-dale is gorgeous. What group is that?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my latest find- 96/97 NOS ControlTech road frame. Only 2 or 3 ever made from this tube set.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Only 2 or 3 ever made from this tube set.


Oof

I can see why.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Welds on this frame aren't anywhere as nice as the MTB frames but it's still nice.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks like someone restickered a Visp.

Get yourself a CT BMX and you'll have a CT for all reasons, all seasons.

Control Tech - BMXmuseum.com

Grumps


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the Visp info Grumps. There are some similarities but I don't believe it is a Visp. According to Wick, it was made after a production run of frames with left over tubing.
I just don't have it in me to buy a BMX bike. I see no appeal to them at all. If I was still 12, I might be more inclined to buy one.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Love this thread..:thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Would have been done the build today, but the front derailleur clamp gave up the ghost while I was snugging it down...argh.

Best I can do til I pick up another 7400 FD:



and the reason I wanted this one in the first place:



Steve


----------



## turky lurkey (Apr 6, 2013)

peter.thedrake said:


> That c-dale is gorgeous. What group is that?


Thanks! It a 1986 SR 600.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Steelman does great work.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Finished....(better pic when the weather outside isn't crummy).



Steve


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My '83 Trek 620 with a 650B conversion:










It's a rider, not a collector's piece. And it rides very nicely!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Early 80's JPW


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Steel29er said:


> Early 80's JPW


 That is one sweet bike. Thanks for posting.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Waiting for this one to arrive:



Steve


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

10 pitch?!

Ballin


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I feel very guilty that it took me a month to get the Steelman/Destato out for a shakedown ride....(weather/work/kids/etc really aren't a good excuse)

It rode beautifully, sharp and smooth.

Just need a couple little adjustments (derailleurs and seat angle), other than that it felt perfect. I am very glad to have this one in the stable...it's a keeper for sure.



Steve


----------



## Co-opski (Oct 24, 2013)

Miyata 912


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice 912! I haven't seen one with Suntour before.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

T-Town trip today to finally ride this one:







Steve


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice, looks like pure speed.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The Steelman is so sweet. Are you sre about that short stem? Congrats.. lovely bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Otoh.. what's up w/ that climbing gearing?


----------



## CountryBlumpkin (Oct 14, 2010)

"The Zephyr" My Japanese/Italian Frankenbike daily driver that I built last spring. Based on a 1973 Fuji Finest that the previous/original owner had paintstripped in the 80's (was chromed at the factory prior to paint).

Other highlights: Universal Super 68 brakes, Campy Record high flange hubs, Shimano Arabesque derailleurs.






















Still not sold on the moustache bars...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Otoh.. what's up w/ that climbing gearing?


Ha, yeah it looks a lot lower than the 47:16 it actually is. The Dura Ace 10 pitch group does make it look small. I picked up a 49t and a 52t so I can play around with the gearing (ridiculously expensive by they way, lol)

Steve


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

*1983 Dave Moulton*

Model : "Special Professional Road" with Reynolds tubing also equipped with Campagnolo, Cinelli and Brooks saddle.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> Model : "Special Professional Road" with Reynolds tubing also equipped with Campagnolo, Cinelli and Brooks saddle.


Nice Moulton!! I like seeing his non-Fuso frames.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Picked up from original owner,been inside since 1990, 60cm frame , all Shimano 600,original Avocet seat to be installed soon


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome bike!

Just your size.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome bike!

Just your size.[/QUOTE]

My size,but passed on to my older brother Tom today,who worked at PA Bikes in the late 70's(LeMond era) for my next 50 yrs Xmas present...
Threw in the Factory Pilots for accuracy in outfit needs..


----------



## MattBallman (Sep 22, 2015)

*My 1955 Jack Taylor Super Tourist*

Pretty rare to find one in chrome. The Taylor's didn't like to use it thinking it'd rust faster. Maybe so, but this one is rust free. I love this bike.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ssulljm said:


> Awesome bike!
> 
> Just your size.


My size,but passed on to my older brother Tom today,who worked at PA Bikes in the late 70's(LeMond era) for my next 50 yrs Xmas present...
Threw in the Factory Pilots for accuracy in outfit needs..[/QUOTE]

That's looking like one happy brother!


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

*1987 'Dave Moulton" Fuso*

Columbus tubing along with a bunch of "hodge podge' hill killer parts !


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> Columbus tubing along with a bunch of "hodge podge' hill killer parts !


Love it. I would go w/ down tube shifters on this one. It's a race bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Got this frame from a BMX buddy who picked it up in a thrift shop (complete with a Shimano 600 Tri-Color group..except for a cheap replacement rear wheel)
Was bummed to see it has evidence of a front end collision, but it should still ride fine (but maybe steer a bit quicker than original)



Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

So my "winter project" pretty much wrapped up...

I found this mostly complete Merckx bike on eBay last fall. In the auction pics the frame was really dirty and the parts looked pretty filthy as well. I took a chance and thought the paint would clean up nicely as there weren't a lot of chips. When the bike arrived it looked like it has spent much of the past 30 years sitting in a shed collecting dust.

The paint came back to life after cleaning it with Simple Green and then coating it with Turtle Wax. There are a few rough spots, but most of it looks good. The components were all oxidized (aluminum surfaces) and I spent a lot of time using steel wool to clean up each component to make it look presentable.

I had to buy a few things to get it running again: a new saddle, tires, cables/housing, bar tape, cog set, and rear deraileur. To make the bike a little more "hill friendly" I opt to go with a SunTour Cyclone GT derailleur and a 12-32 freewheel - this combined with the 52/42 chain rings should work out alright.

The frame is from '85 or '86 and was Merckx's first attempt at re-creating his own version of the bikes that he raced for Team Molteni in the 1970s. The original team frames were made by De Rosa, Colnago, Kessels, and Pela. Several builders had offered Molteni frames with Eddy's name on them - most notably Falcon who had produce a full-line of Molteni-orange frames from gas-pipe tubes all the way to Reynolds 531. Prior to opening his own frame business in 1980, Eddy ended all of the contracts with other builders that produced frames with his name on them. After 1980 Eddy controlled the bikes that would bear his name.

In about 1984 Merckx released three "Team Issue" frames: one painted in Team Faema colors, one in Team Molteni colors, and one in Team Fiat colors. These were the teams that Eddy raced for during his career (he also raced for Peugeot, but he did not offer a Peugeot frame). The frame was the same as the "Professional" model, but the Team Issue frames came with a flat crown fork (earlier Professional models had some with the same fork) instead of the newer more "aero" work that was used at the time.

Anyway... here's my mid '80s Eddy Merckx Professional in Team Molteni paint.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Beautiful bike and nice history lesson laffeaux! Sometimes (for me anyway), doing the research and gathering the information is half the fun of refurbishing the bike.

Did you get the matching jersey yet?

That's going to be fun for you once the weather gets better up there.

Joe


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> So my "winter project" pretty much wrapped up...
> 
> I found this mostly complete Merckx bike on eBay last fall. In the auction pics the frame was really dirty and the parts looked pretty filthy as well. I took a chance and thought the paint would clean up nicely as there weren't a lot of chips. When the bike arrived it looked like it has spent much of the past 30 years sitting in a shed collecting dust.
> 
> ...


Awesome restoration.

That's a great looking Merckx...love the Team Molteni paint.

Before pic?

Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Before pic?


Here's a couple of "before" pics form the auction. The pic of the headset shows the "gunk" that was covering many of components and parts of the frame.









Before:








After:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Did you get the matching jersey yet?


I had the matching jersey long before I had the bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks so much better...well done. 

Gumwalls and non-aero cable routing :thumbsup:



Steve


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

CountryBlumpkin said:


> "The Zephyr" My Japanese/Italian Frankenbike daily driver that I built last spring. Based on a 1973 Fuji Finest that the previous/original owner had paintstripped in the 80's (was chromed at the factory prior to paint).
> 
> Other highlights: Universal Super 68 brakes, Campy Record high flange hubs, Shimano Arabesque derailleurs.
> 
> ...


I had one of those back in the mid 70s. The paint didn't stick to the chrome very well so it went to all chrome pretty soon. It also came with 47/51 chain rings and a 14/21 cassette. Maybe that's why my knees are bad now.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

RIP Brian Baylis. His signature is on my bike. He was really nice and helpful when I emailed him with questions about Wizard bikes about a decade ago. Brian Baylis, Main


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well that sucks. 2016 continues to rob us of the good ones.....

Had a few of his pass through the shop, beautiful work, one and all. 

RIP.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

peter.thedrake said:


> RIP Brian Baylis. His signature is on my bike. He was really nice and helpful when I emailed him with questions about Wizard bikes about a decade ago. Brian Baylis, Main


Sad, another early builder with knowledge of our sport silenced.

We exchanged emails on Tesch bicycle history and Leo's whereabouts a while back, he was a pleasure to connect with.

Steve


----------



## Burton58 (Sep 7, 2013)

72 Schwinn super sport in opaque green. All original


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

Picked up this super rare GLEISS race frame set today.









He is a famous german frame builder, who was also responsible for this beast of a MTB, the GLEISS Monobox (unfortunately not mine, but one of the most desireable bikes i know).


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

That roadie has some pretty cool little details, nice pick up!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the roadie a lot but head tube could longer by 1/2 in.. (in Pegoretti manner.. leaving the same seat tube c-c.)


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

78 Raleigh supercourse. First road bike so I'm learning. Great condition, and everything's stock except the seat (previous owner junked it for a super cushion schwinn seat from wallyworld, WTF replacing a brooks with Schwinn?), bar tape, pedals and tires. Currently, I only have 1 mm between the tire and the front derailure when I use 700x28 tires. I can fix it by moving the derailure back, but with the design of the horizontal (or somewhat horizontal) dropouts and the derailure hanger, it can't go back any more. I've already ground down one side of the hanger's backplate mounting bolt, but that only gave me about 1mm. 2mm is better than nothing, but if the tire shifts the tiniest bit in the non-drive dropout, I'm rubbing. I'd love to get the wheel all the way back in both dropouts and mount the hanger with some sort of clip from the back of the dropouts, or not even attach the hanger other than sandwiching it between the dropout and the QR nut. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

watts888 said:


> Any suggestions?


Can you post a picture of the rear dropouts and derailleur? Normally there's no issue running the axle all the way back in the drops, and 28mm tires usually fit in a frame from '78. It would be interesting to see what's going on to prevent it.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

watts888 said:


> Currently, I only have 1 mm between the tire and the front derailure when I use 700x28 tires.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yeah, harden up and stop using the inner chainring. 

Okay, seriously now. Can you go with a wider BB axle to space the cranks out a bit more, and then the derailleur won't need to swing in so far to clear the inner ring. That's assuming that you have already adjusted the inner limit to the closest to the chain when in the lowest gear.

And don't go too wide with the BB as it will throw the chainline out, but you may be able to gain a few mm.

Might help. Good luck with the project!

Grumps


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

The good, the bad, and the ugly....


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've thought about removing the FD and going 1x on it, but I didn't want to limit my gearing that bad, at least not yet. The section that the tire hits on the FD is the spring. It's a funky 70's design that puts all of the swing arm stuff behind the seat tube instead of to the side. Unfortunately, changing the axle, chainline, or offset won't do anything.



laffeaux said:


> Can you post a picture of the rear dropouts and derailleur? Normally there's no issue running the axle all the way back in the drops, and 28mm tires usually fit in a frame from '78. It would be interesting to see what's going on to prevent it.


It looks like the hub axle was spaced so the threaded section rested against the derailure hanger instead of fitting in the area behind the derailure hanger. I don't think it can do that though because the QR nut would rub against the bolt that holds the hanger to the backing plate/bolt.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/B...R39Rv-S5Pc77bcQek8DvphiyxepkfEjo=w440-h782-no

I don't know my Raleigh history. Is this the stock OEM type hanger, or do you think something changed up over the years? Considering the age, I wouldn't be surprised. I just got it this last fall.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

watts888 said:


> I've thought about removing the FD and going 1x on it, but I didn't want to limit my gearing that bad, at least not yet. The section that the tire hits on the FD is the spring. It's a funky 70's design that puts all of the swing arm stuff behind the seat tube instead of to the side. Unfortunately, changing the axle, chainline, or offset won't do anything.


Ahhh, I'm with you now. So you either run a different front derailleur which would look out of place, or go 1x, or fix it at the back end. Or go with a smaller tyre. The joys of old bikes.

Grumps


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it the tire to back of the seat tube/derailleur hardware issue or tire to derailleur cage at the side issue?
Two different Super Course's I have - both with 28's.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

tire against the back of the FD spring. My spring appears to stick out further off the FD than the one in your picture, but it looks like it's supposed to be that way. Nowhere close to the tire clearance you have though, even with the spring looking different. The height is good for the distance of the FD cage over the largest rings, and the rings are still original (and in amazingly good condition for being so old).

I'm currently changing over the rear wheel to a newer one so I can use an 11x32 8-speed cassette and 8-speed chain. Not a fan of how it looks compared to the original wheelset (big silver dork disk will always be cool to me), but the extra high speed gearing will be worth it. Might eliminate the need for the FD and granny ring, but like I said, not ready to take that plunge yet. Need to ride it first.

For reference, they're gatorskins. Don't know if gatorskins have a larger outside diameter than other 700x28's, but these are right up against that FD spring. I think it's a 78', but not 100% sure on that either. Based on the parts spec sheets though, it should be a 78'.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Have you considered swapping out the front derailleur? Below is a pic of my bike (not a Raleigh) with high-volume 30mm tires on it. The derailleur is a Campy Nuovo Record and the "guts" of the derailleur are better located to be out of the way. You can find one of these easily on eBay.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

laffeaux said:


> Have you considered swapping out the front derailleur?


I've thought about it, but I kind of like the look of the original. Very blocky. Might change my mind after a couple rides with the new wheels. I'll probably start out with the hanger un-bolted from the frame. Only need to align it when clamping down the QR and it should stay in place after that. Might be easier to get the wheel in the dropouts without fighting the chain too. Right now, I have to take the air out of the tire to get the tire/wheel far enough forward for the axles fit into the dropouts.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

So I ended up with the bent 1974 Paramount I posted above....last thing in the world I needed was another "too big" project frame, but I just couldn't leave it behind....ugh.

I thought about trying to heat the lugs to remove the tubes, cut them down to my size, and put it back together, but that option is looking pretty optimistic. Repair by Waterford would be more than frame would ever be worth. 

Other than wall art, barstool, or windchimes, what would you do with it if it followed you home?



Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I've had great, affordable luck with Spectrum Cycles. Sent in a few beat down Stowes for some loving, stays replaced, etc, never more than a couple hundred. 

If that's too much? I'd just play. Tear it apart, clean the lugs and drops up, and use them as paperweights, objects de art, etc...


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

colker1 said:


> Love it. I would go w/ down tube shifters on this one. It's a race bike.


Done


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Followup for tire clearance around the FD. I ended up removing the rear derailure hanger from the frame, so I have to reposition it every time I remove the rear QR clamp. Kind of a pain, but not bad once it's setup right. Works fine so far, allows a lot of tire clearance now. I could probably run 35's if I wanted, no problem. Did have to move the brake pads, but that was expected.

Things I had to do:
File off the back of the derailure hanger. There were two dots back there that aligned the hanger with the horizontal dropouts. With the new location, they needed to be filed down. If I were to do this again, I'd buy a second hanger for $5 so I didn't have to file down the original 1970's one.

Use Shimano QR's. At first, I tried this with a cam style QR, and it just didn't hold the wheel tight enough. Once I started pedalling, I'd pull the wheel forward. Swapped the old OEM QR skewer to the new wheel, and it held fine. From what I've seen, the cheap cam QR's don't hold well in any horizontal dropout.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> The good, the bad, and the ugly....


why, steve? That dent should have been enough for you to finally pass on a project.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I need to post more bike pictures. Here's my latest. My one and only vintage road bike that I currently own.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> I need to post more bike pictures. Here's my latest. My one and only vintage road bike that I currently own.
> 
> View attachment 1067827


AWESOME!

Slate?

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Otis.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Otis.


Nice.

Never see his stuff on this side.

Steve


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> I need to post more bike pictures. Here's my latest. My one and only vintage road bike that I currently own.


I have that same frame pump at home. Never thought about painting it to match. Weekend project.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Nice.
> 
> Never see his stuff on this side.
> 
> Steve


yeah, I think Eric buys them all before they can get properly distributed.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> I need to post more bike pictures. Here's my latest. My one and only vintage road bike that I currently own.
> 
> View attachment 1067827


MTB stem and hbar. Sear tube angle is on the MTB side as well.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

*1989 Zunow Hummingbird*

First ride today. It feels and fits great.

Shimano 600 everywhere. 
Continental Grand Prix Classics
Nitto stem and handlebar
deRigida HLC 2000 rims
1991 Advent saddle


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

super_stein said:


> First ride today. It feels and fits great.
> 
> Shimano 600 everywhere.
> Continental Grand Prix Classics
> ...


Awesome!

Looks fast too.

Steve


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

1989 Centurion Ironman. 
My vintage roadie I picked up as a reentry to road biking. I remembered seeing them back in the day when I was graduating high school. Still down tube shifters and during the introduction to Index shifting. 
Still fun to ride, but I've ungraded my roadie and now the Ironman spends most of its time attached to my trainer, but I still take it out one in a while. 
(This picture is a few years old, I don't know what I was doing with the saddle like that)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Been on a road bike kick lately.

All the better when they are vintage and have an MTB connection:









Steve


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Been on a road bike kick lately.
> 
> All the better when they are vintage and have an MTB connection:
> 
> ...


I'm going Klein...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> I'm going Klein...


Sure looks it from the pic.....but it's steel 

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That bridge looks familiar...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> That bridge looks familiar...


West Coast bridge for sure.

Tubing is True Temper.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just HAD to go and play one up, didn't ya, DC? 

Steve, I thought Klein too,now, no idea. But I really want to know about that lugged beauty, never seen housing stop lugs anywhere near that schwanky. 

First thought, Hetchins?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Just HAD to go and play one up, didn't ya, DC?
> 
> Steve, I thought Klein too,now, no idea. But I really want to know about that lugged beauty, never seen housing stop lugs anywhere near that schwanky.
> 
> First thought, Hetchins?


american i believe... What's his name? He likes those gothic lugs... columbine or something.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow DC!

Thst is a very cool frame. Love the detail around the internal csble routing.
Aero levers and shifters....hmmmm.
Painted bars too....unusual.


Any hints?



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's the 411 on my new frame:









Can't wait to get it in my hands, build it up, and go fast.

Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

^So does it get orangier, the lower you get??^

Colker, I thought Columbine for a moment, but their lug work is different looking, at least what I've seen.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Just HAD to go and play one up, didn't ya, DC?


Sorry Mendon. I had just posted this elsewhere when I saw ECS's post. Now or never.



eastcoaststeve said:


> Wow DC!
> 
> Any hints?


Focus on the frame building skill, not the lugs themselves, which are uncharacteristic for this conservative frame builder.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Build for Speed sounds like Tesch, which is an ECS favorite.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Sorry Mendon. .


No apologies needed, that's the hotness for shur....


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Focus on the frame building skill, not the lugs themselves, which are uncharacteristic for this conservative frame builder.


DC,

Conservative and not a lug guy, plus someone you would collect......if it is a Potts it's a wowzer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mendon,

Yes, it gets plenty orange at the bottom (creamsickle?)

I've been looking for a 54cm road frame I could afford for quite a while...pretty stoked to have his one:









Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> No apologies needed, that's the hotness for shur....


It's not for everyone. But there are not all that many frame builders that can pull something off like this, so you have to admire that regardless.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> DC,
> Conservative and not a lug guy, plus someone you would collect......if it is a Potts it's a wowzer.


Not Steve. The builder is definitely a lug guy, but not a fancy, frilly lug guy. Knowing that the customer wasn't going to ride it much, he was willing to build a bike like this. That seat lug screams "break me!"


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not Steve. The builder is definitely a lug guy, but not a fancy, frilly lug guy. Knowing that the customer wasn't going to ride it much, he was willing to build a bike like this. That seat lug screams "break me!"


Ritchey.... for the seatstay arrangement and thinnned out lugs.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Ritchey.... for the seatstay arrangement and thinnned out lugs.


Not Tom. I'm not sure anyone could talk Tom into something like this. Way too impractical.

For the record, the bike was built in the 70s and the aero cable routing for both brakes and derailleurs was added in the 80s.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

can I play..


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

hollister said:


> can I play..


You come from another world, so no.

ECS needs to get this one.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> You come from another world, so no.
> 
> ECS needs to get this one.


Haha, no pressure, right?

Bruce Gordon?

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not Bruce Gordon.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not Bruce Gordon.


Rats.

So many possibilities.

Trying to narrow down region.

Was thinking Weigle or Peter Johnson, but Gordon had some lug details that sort of matched your frame.

I'm no holister, that's for sure 

Steve


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Gordon? Eisentraut?

I dig that fade Steve, and I don't normally like fades!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Not my frame.

This builder pretty much always wins best lugged construction at NAHBS.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Not my frame.
> 
> This builder pretty much always wins best lugged construction at NAHBS.


uh...Bilenky used to win that category multiple times? Dinucci won it the past few years. That doesn't look like a Bilenky frame so I'll go with Dinucci.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> uh...Bilenky used to win that category multiple times? Dinucci won it the past few years. That doesn't look like a Bilenky frame so I'll go with Dinucci.


Since DC said I need to get this one and Bilenky is Philly based, and his first name is Stephen, I'm going to say he is spoon feeding me on this one, lol.

Just noticed the top lug on the headtube doesn't even have a full ring...pretty, but a bit scary too.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Since DC said I need to get this one and Bilenky is Philly based, and his first name is Stephen, I'm going to say he is spoon feeding me on this one, lol.
> 
> Just noticed the top lug on the headtube doesn't even have a full ring...pretty, but a bit scary too.
> 
> Steve


Shoot. I skipped a bunch of posts and didn't see the ones where he was coaxing you. NEVERMIND. KEEP GUESSING STEPHEN.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That last clue was horrendous, DC.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

GOB has it with Mark A Dinucci, only he never does bikes with bikini lugs and ornate stuff like this. Special customer, special bike, a long time ago.

Like the style or not, that's some fine craftsmanship.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool.

Thanks for the full pic DC. What is going on with the front brake? Looks funky.


Congrats GOB, remind me to never bet against you even when it seems like a sure thing.




Steve
(World's Worst Guess the Frame Builder Contestant)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Cool.
> 
> Thanks for the full pic DC. What is going on with the front brake? Looks funky.
> 
> )


Dura ace AX


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I think the front brake is just a DA 7400 side pull. Angle might make it look different.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

1983 John Howard


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Sort of finished up the Tesch today...

I have a better front wheel in the works, but got tired of tinkering with it and wanted to go for a ride today, so mismatched wheels, but pure fun.



Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

I know a few of you guys are familiar with Andy Gilmour:

(updated with better pics)

Always had the goofy idea I wanted to try an 80's "funny bike", and when I saw this one in need of rescuing it was a done deal.

































Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Just curious if any of you guys have ever seen a front hub that narrow before....it only measures 69mm between the fork drops.





Steve


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Just curious if any of you guys have ever seen a front hub that narrow before....it only measures 69mm between the fork drops.


Sheldon Brown lists a 70mm front hub as "Birdy, Breezer Itzy." (Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Frame and Cassette Spacing Crib Sheet) Unfortunately I have no idea what that actually means.

Likely it was done to make the bike more aero. It probably is not the best bike for taking high-speed turns on.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

laffeaux said:


> It probably is not the best bike for taking high-speed turns on.


No kidding. And radial laced? It looks good, but I wouldn't trust it in a turn under my weight.

I doubt it's all that bad when you consider a 100mm disc brake front hub, and how far the disc side's flange is pushed in. If the disc side flange is pushed in 15mm, that side's spokes aren't any worse than this one. Just don't know how well I'd trust them laced radially to not rip the flange apart. I guess steel is real.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks EL, I saw that too and wondered the same thing...it's definitely an oddball, and it was one of the reasons I brought the bike home.



watts888, judging by the heavenly indexed headset bearings, I'm guessing it has spent most of its life pointing straight ahead.




I emailed Andy Gilmour...hoping he remembers it.





Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> GOB has it with Mark A Dinucci, only he never does bikes with bikini lugs and ornate stuff like this. Special customer, special bike, a long time ago.
> 
> Like the style or not, that's some fine craftsmanship.
> 
> View attachment 1081124


Di NUcci lug work is pure class. I really want one of his recent frames.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

*1985 Bridgestone 600*

I was just given this 1985 Bridgestone 600 from my LBS owner. I think a weird customer gave it to him (I met the guy) and it has been sitting in his back yard since then (year maybe)? Luckily it is a California bike so the rust wasn't bad...

Anyway, as far as I can tell, it is nearly all original. The rear wheel was missing, and I think it had a cheap BMX saddle. Otherwise, all there. All I did was pull my wheels off my commuter, piece together a 7 cog cassette just as a trial, and replace the cables (never bother testing the old ones). So far I've been commuting over a week on it and have well over 100 miles. I'll probably do 100 or so miles tomorrow on it.

Original Suntour DT friction shifters connected to a Cyclone derailleur. Original brakes (probably original pads!).

I haven't fully decided on what I am going to do with it. What I will upgrade, what I will leave alone. But in the very least I will keep everything so I can return it to original. I've got most of a 105 Groupo in the garage, but I like how smooth the Suntour works and I don't need all the gears, I haven't even used the small chainring yet other then testing it. I'll swap the bars out with some I have in the garage with some other levers to hide the cables and make the bike look better.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's a beautiful bike. And my size too.


colker1 said:


> Di NUcci lug work is pure class. I really want one of his recent frames.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

This vintage *Ernie Clements* *Falcon Super Route* (aka *San Remo 92* model), year unknown (late 70's), was given to me for free, in near mint condition.

So far it rides like a dream. As the saddle position shows, a size smaller would have been perfect, but I can stand flat-footed over the top tube with just minimal nut grazing. The handlebar reach is fine.

Reynolds 531 straight gauge tubing; Shimano Titlist derailleurs; unknown Campy DT shifters and front hub; Sugino Super Maxy crank; Weinmann rims and center-pull brakes; MKS Sylvan Touring pedals. (I added a cheap Planet Bike saddle).

Sorry for the very crappy photos


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks nice. I have a mid 70's Raleigh of similar quality, but it isn't anywhere near this clean. Fun to ride though.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

My daughter is going to school in Manhattan now and I wanted something I could take on the train to Penn Station and then ride the 3 miles to her school....vintage-ish, odd, and fun....right up my alley.









Steve


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

How does that ride?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> How does that ride?


First couple minutes were kind of squirrelly, but after that I was zipping around like a fighter pilot....lots of fun.

Steve


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I hope you don't get beat on.



eastcoaststeve said:


> My daughter is going to school in Manhattan now and I wanted something I could take on the train to Penn Station and then ride the 3 miles to her school....vintage-ish, odd, and fun....right up my alley.
> 
> View attachment 1094904
> 
> ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> I hope you don't get beat on.


Ha, legit concern DC....it is a bit Pee Wee Hermanish.

Steve


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

:/

Don't blame us if your daughter doesn't want to be seen with you.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is horrible. Can't stop looking at it...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wait. Is it April?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Wait. Is it April?


As a matter of fact...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I have nothing but good things to say about my Brompton if this was a multimodal proof of concept, rather than an end play.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My daughter is going to school in Manhattan now and I wanted something I could take on the train to Penn Station and then ride the 3 miles to her school....vintage-ish, odd, and fun....right up my alley.
> 
> View attachment 1094904
> 
> ...


Don't stop too fast.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

eastcoaststeve said:


> My daughter is going to school in Manhattan now and I wanted something I could take on the train to Penn Station and then ride the 3 miles to her school....vintage-ish, odd, and fun....right up my alley.


Dude! It even has a Lefty!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

There was a guy in So. VT. years ago that had a garage full of Falcons in boxes. He was a friend of the Gioves and had given one to Missy and she brought it by the shop to get tuned up and I ended up getting rid of a few of them for him. This is before Missy had a mtb which I got her hooked up with through my WSI rep, a Nishiki Alien. The rest as they say is history.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1983 Salsa Scoboni*

1983 Salsa Scoboni


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> 1983 Salsa Scoboni


I really don't think Ross gets enough credit for the many fully-proper bikes he's added to the world.

10/10. Would store in bedroom and grab in the event of a fire before yearbooks, etc. without hesitation.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> I really don't think Ross gets enough credit for the many fully-proper bikes he's added to the world.


You are absolutely right on this one.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you know any history on this frame? 
I used to have one exactly like it- Circa 1989 or 1990-


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

This one is from '83 its Ser# SR41 following the SM serial numbers.


----------



## bentjia (Sep 18, 2020)

*Peugeot PX10*

I got the bike from a friend no decal at all but he knew it is a Peugeot. I restored in about 6 years ago, put new decals.

I am not an expert in bike, from my research I think it is a 1970 PY10 or PX10.

It has a simplex sign at the rear fork, a metal serial number at bottom bracket tube. It has a stronglight 93 crankset.

That's all I know


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bentjia said:


> I got the bike from a friend no decal at all but he knew it is a Peugeot. I restored in about 6 years ago, put new decals.
> 
> I am not an expert in bike, from my research I think it is a 1970 PY10 or PX10.
> 
> ...


Word is those 70s peugeots ride very well. Peugeot had a racing shop and the ones coming from there are said to be some of the best road bikes ever made.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

The latest iteration of my 1988 Cannondale Criterium.

I bought this frame new in 1990 from a dealer blowing out the Klein lawsuit Cannondale frames for $100.









It started out with Dura Ace 7400 components.
It now sports a somewhat unusual mix of parts.
Crank is an Ultegra 6500 triple 30/38/48 with Dura Ace 7400 pedals.
The rims are H+Son TB14's to Dura Ace 7700 hubs.
The freehub body is from an XT FH-M732 UG/HG 7 speed with a 14-34 HG cassette but, replaced the 14t with a threaded UG 14t.
Derailleurs are XTR M900/910.
Shifters are Dura Ace 7401 with alternate cable routing for the XTR RD.
Cinelli bars.
7400 non-aero brakes.
WTB Pure V saddle.

John


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

70sSanO said:


> The latest iteration of my 1988 Cannondale Criterium.
> 
> I bought this frame new in 1990 from a dealer blowing out the Klein lawsuit Cannondale frames for $100.
> 
> ...


Cool, eccentric build.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

My 1989-ish CADEX



























Since these photos it's been updated with a DA 7700 group and some new wheels with 28mm gravel kings


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

colker1 said:


> Cool, eccentric build.


Thanks!

The build wasn't just a hodgepodge of stuff I had. It was pretty purposefully built.

TB14's are very similar to my old MA40's. The 7700 hubs were part of the wheel set, but fit what I wanted.

XTR 900's are basically wide range vintage Dura Ace derailleurs. I ran 74xx for a number of years and the shifting is the same with the XTR.

7401 shifters have a offsetting spring in the left shifter.

Ultegra 6500 triple because Dura Ace 7700 uses a chainring spider which can be the kiss of death for replacements. And I can use a 7700 triple BB.

Fitting the XT freehub body was a stroke of fate and allows me to run a 126mm OLD. The wheelset actually sat for 5 years. I brought it out during the pandemic and started fiddling.

The rest was already there.

John


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

That Criterium downtube :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

70sSanO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The build wasn't just a hodgepodge of stuff I had. It was pretty purposefully built.
> 
> ...


Road bikes should not be style accessories nor even an athlethic tools only. Road bikes are the most functional and versatile bikes out there. It´s the best long distance machine and that´s why not all road bikes should be tall geared huge saddle to bar drop clones of TDF machines fit for cat1 racers. Your build is perfect for a ride everywhere machine.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

fatchanceti said:


> My 1989-ish CADEX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Com Bikes (3 mo ago)

YakimaDeathYaks said:


> *1983 Salsa Scoboni*
> 
> 1983 Salsa Scoboni


An unusual request. I’m the manager of Bicycle Recycling non-profit in Santa Rosa CA, just north of Petaluma, CA the home of Salsa Bikes early manufacturing. I’ve been donated a frame that look extremely similar to 1983 Salsa Scoboni with a Serial # of S0101661 stamped perpendicular on the bottom braket. The frame is painted light gray but doesn’t have any decals or other identifying markings other that the Lugs and cable routing through the top tube like those pictured in your photos. If you still have the bike would you be able to shoot me a picture of the bottom of your bottom braket showing the serial # Stamp which would allow me to positively identify my frame as an early Salsa as well. If it is we plan on restoring the bike to the best of our abilities. Thanks in advance for any assistance you would be able to provide.
Chris J
Community Bikes
Santa Rosa, CA


----------

